# `- May vs Pac - Training Videos



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Probably a bit early for there to be a lot of training vids and interviews from them but I think all this stuff in 1 thread is easier than having a bunch to go through. So this is what ive seen so far.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

There's going to be a subforum soon so more specific threads can be made.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

He almost fell asleep in the chair near the end :lol:


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> There's going to be a subforum soon so more specific threads can be made.


Oh k awesome, stuff thats in here can just be moved to there when its done?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Theron said:


> Oh k awesome, stuff thats in here can just be moved to there when its done?


Yeah that's the plan.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Manny warming up/shadowboxing:


__
http://instagr.am/p/zWnLzNTL1q/

First day physique:


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Manny warming up/shadowboxing:
> 
> 
> __
> ...


he looks really small. I think Manny could still make 135.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

JohnAnthony said:


> he looks really small. I think Manny could still make 135.


His head probably contributes to about 70% of his body weight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JohnAnthony said:


> he looks really small. I think Manny could still make 135.


Not comfortably I don't think but he could make it.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

A bit old, but Gorilla Productions is so great. I still love this promo:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Theron said:


>


WK's propaganda is starting to annoy me.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> WK's propaganda is starting to annoy me.


There's no free lunch.

Even SaiBoxing, maker of measuring emmanuel, had an agenda. He turned out to be incredibly accurate, what counts the most.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> There's no free lunch.
> 
> Even SaiBoxing, maker of measuring emmanuel, had an agenda. He turned out to be incredibly accurate, what counts the most.


I suppose you're right.

IDK SaiBoxing, good stuff?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I suppose you're right.
> 
> IDK SaiBoxing, good stuff?


I'm sure you'll remember his videos. He single handedly made a fool of the majority of the boxing fan population. Boy is a legend among the YTBC video editors










I didn't realize his real name is Andre Gant, this is also a video he made:






Floyd didn't have much to do with JUAN-emmanuel 3, but Sai alludes Floyd will destroy emmanuel (an agenda driving action)


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I'm sure you'll remember his videos. He single handedly made a fool of the majority of the boxing fan population. Boy is a legend among the YTBC video editors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's the GOAT


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He's the GOAT


It still puzzling for me to this day. I can't claim credit for saying JUAN would beat up emmanuel in the 3rd match, but Sai's movies did convince me JUAN will give emmanuel hell once again. On the other hand you got people who couldn't be swayed by VIDEO PROOF that flowed in an EXTREMELY LOGICAL sequence.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Yeah I remember him now. Good videos.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> It still puzzling for me to this day. I can't claim credit for saying JUAN would beat up emmanuel in the 3rd match, but Sai's movies did convince me JUAN will give emmanuel hell once again. On the other hand you got people who couldn't be swayed by VIDEO PROOF that flowed in an EXTREMELY LOGICAL sequence.


yeah I followed the group think also that Manny was going to destroy Manny. It opened light on their careful matchmaking though :hey


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I followed the group think also that Manny was going to destroy Manny. It opened light on their careful matchmaking though :hey


I said from day 1 that JMM was going to beat Manny in that 3rd fight and the 4th. Also I'm saying this now. Floyd Mayweather is a horrible style matchup for Manny. How people can't see it is beyond me. He will handle Manny the way he handled Marquez. Just wait!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> I said from day 1 that JMM was going to beat Manny in that 3rd fight and the 4th. Also I'm saying this now. Floyd Mayweather is a horrible style matchup for Manny. How people can't see it is beyond me. He will handle Manny the way he handled Marquez. Just wait!


yeah I have to give you massive respect for that. And you may be right about that. Floyd said the same thing https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3--PL-A8gA#t=315 5:15


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I have to give you massive respect for that. And you may be right about that. Floyd said the same thing https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3--PL-A8gA#t=315 5:15


said with iciness


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Manny coming to US early:

http://www.thescore.com/news/708721


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


dude those fucking CALVES man that's on bradley abs level wtf :yikes 2:05


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Might not be anything new but I've never seen Pacquiao focus so much on bobbing and weaving or bouncing his feet like that during a mere warm up. He looks awake and focused.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Some translation would be good here:


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Might not be anything new but I've never seen Pacquiao focus so much on bobbing and weaving or bouncing his feet like that during a mere warm up. He looks awake and focused.


He eats up the underdog tag. He loves it. A motivated Pacquiao is a dangerous beast. You think this will be the same Pacquiao we saw against Bradley I, or Marquez III, that lethargic, I dont' want to be here, Pacquiao?


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Some translation would be good here:


I don't really speak it but I get the gist of what they're saying. These are REALLY rough translations, skipped a few sentences

The announcer in the beginning just talks about how Pac is training early to be fit for his fight with floyd and so they could study him

The narrating lady says Pac knows he needs to be 100% condition and focus; he's training for the Mayweather fight with Buboy since Roach isn't there to get a head start and study up on Floyd. (Pans to Floyd) Since he's undefeated, taller, and longer reach Pac knows he's gotta be fast

Pac: we'll focus on his style. He uses strats that aren't pretty (i.e. to the casual public), we'll start training early officially. He has a height and reach advantage.

Lady talks about how Buboy is excited. Something about buboy saying how floyd not having tasted workrate/combinations? like Manny's

Buboy: With Floyd, there aren't any punches thrown (not sure if he's referring to Floyd, his opponents, or both). The thing with him is when you throw one or 2 at him he'll stand there and use his shoulder; but when you throw multiple he has more difficulty and will retreat. Also consider that his opponent this time isn't a come-forward fighter. That's a slugger which is a different type of fighter than ours

Skipping to 2nd pac interview-
Lady: Why are you continuing with basketball (lol)
Pac: Basketball's good for cross training. Footwork, balance

Analyst1: (after the shoulder commentary) Floyd's footwork and movement have gotten a bit slower

Analyst2: He has a different style, hard to read (I think he's referring to pac). And he has a high work rate, which Mayweather seems allergic to quick combinations/flurries

the rest is just filler not really boxing


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Might not be anything new but I've never seen Pacquiao focus so much on bobbing and weaving or bouncing his feet like that during a mere warm up. He looks awake and focused.


He isn't going to learn to bob and weave at 36 and he isn't doing it properly. He needs to work on his feints to set up his shots, that's his chance and if he does bob and weave a quick treble on the way in.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

I found this month old article.



> There are some who contend that Mayweather fears Pacquiaoâ€™s explosive southpaw speed and will never face him under any circumstances. As for myself, I was leaning toward the theory that Mayweather would decide sometime after October 2018 when they launch the James Webb Space Telescope. More on that later.
> But then I spoke with an insider whoâ€™s always steered me correctly. â€œFloydâ€™s hired a southpaw sparring partner,â€ he said. â€œTheyâ€™re starting right away. It really might mean something.â€
> Itâ€™s possible Floyd wanted a southpaw refresher course with no particular aim in mind, but it could also be a sign he sees Pacquiao on the road ahead.


http://www.boxinginsider.com/column...ing-partner-may-signal-manny-pacquiao-future/


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

megavolt said:


> I don't really speak it but I get the gist of what they're saying. These are REALLY rough translations, skipped a few sentences
> 
> The announcer in the beginning just talks about how Pac is training early to be fit for his fight with floyd and so they could study him
> 
> ...


Thanks dude.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> He isn't going to learn to bob and weave at 36 and he isn't doing it properly. He needs to work on his feints to set up his shots, that's his chance and if he does bob and weave a quick treble on the way in.


What do you mean he isn't doing it properly? He's doing it right. And he's not going to try and transform into JCC, but perhaps incorporate drills that involve getting low. He'd be smart to do that.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

*alex ariza talks mayweather vs. Pacquiao: "the opponent that we have now...i've been in harder fights"




bt: Alex, after six years, are you surprised that the fight is finally going to happen?

aa: I'm very surprised. I didn't think it would happen. I really didn't. I thought there was no way they were going to be able to deal with bob [arum].

bt: At one point, it definitely seemed like bob arum was heading down a familiar path of pulling the plug and putting the blame on floyd. What do you think was different this time around during negotiations?

aa: i think we set things in motion, to be honest with you. Once we were able to really put things on front street with the video at the movie premiere, you had everybody starting to ask questions. Other people in the media, stephen a. Smith on first take, just everybody was really starting to ask questions. I think we kind of threw a wrench in bob's plans and people started asking about this mystery contract that never existed. When our opponent was going around saying that he signed the contract, floyd went and put everything on blast to find out that nothing was signed and there wasn't even a contract drawn up. And michael koncz is, you know, liars and thieves will fukking turn on each other, so he turned and blamed it on bob and said they're just repeating what bob told them. Floyd really took control of the situation. Bob was checked and told to sit down, shut up, and stay out of the way. That's why this fight is happening and that's why the fans are going to finally get what they deserve.

bt: You're in the unique position of being someone that's been on both sides of the fence. At first, you thought maybe floyd didn't want the fight, but then, i think it was maybe 4 years ago, you started placing all the blame on bob arum. What changed your mind during that 6-year span?

aa: I think originally, just like everybody else, i bought into the whole idea that floyd didn't want to fight us, but then after the whole thing was made up about manny being scared of needles and manny doesn't like his blood taken, it was just one excuse after another after another. I knew none of that was true, so i could just see that it was bob constantly coming up with these ridiculous excuses. It was always something. We all knew it was bob, but what could i or anyone on the team do at the time? I did that one interview with you years ago, telling everyone that it was bob preventing the fight, but i could only say and do so much at the time. This time, not having to worry about the repercussions of bob blocking me out of camp or not letting me get to my fighter or having guards at the gym where they won't let me in, i could speak more freely. Now that i'm on this side, i could be honest and upfront about things and not have to worry about any ramifications that might prevent me from working with my fighter because floyd is the boss and that's how it is. he runs the show. He's nobody's puppet and he doesn't buy into what this guy or that guy will tell him to do. Nobody tells floyd what to do. He tells other people what to do, so there was nothing for me to fear being on this side.

bt: You were still with manny when he suffered that devastating knockout loss to juan manuel marquez. He's had three fights since then. Do you think he's the same fighter that he was prior to that loss?

aa: You know, if you talk to the trainers and fighters who know this sport, there's a reason why they're all picking floyd to win. For me, the guy that i trained five years ago, the guy that was walking through walls and that was literally breaking bones with shots and comatizing people with single shots, the opponent that we have now is a shell of that guy. I know this sounds crazy, i mean, you'd think i'd be nervous, but i feel confident about the program that we have, the way it's evolved and the way that's it progressed. For me, i think i've been in harder fights, to be honest with you. Listen ben, it's like this, there's a reason why you have guys like amir khan, chavez jr., mikey garcia, marcos maidana, robert garcia, i mean, there's a reason why these guys know floyd will win, and it's not because of my strength & conditioning program. It's because floyd is already a very skilled, mentally strong, very methodical strategist. But in addition to all of that, these guys, that have all picked floyd to win, have trained with me and have been through my program. They know that not only do i have a fighter that's more skilled than the opponent, but there's no doubt that he'll also be more physically prepared than the opponent as well because they've all been through that. Probably every one of them have had fight of the year performances at some point when they were working with me and they all exceeded their own expectations of what they thought they could do. I think they all know that it's just going to compliment everything that floyd does and the advantages he already has. I think, like i said, that's why trainers and fighters are picking us to win because i think they're seeing just a complete package. it's a numbers thing. When you look at both fighters and you add up the names of the opponents that one fighter has had in his last three or four fights and then you look at our fighter, just look a the level of competition that they had. I mean, it's just very hard for me to see where our weaknesses are in this fight versus our opponent's weaknesses.

be sure to check back soon for much more from strength & conditioning coach alex ariza

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> What do you mean he isn't doing it properly? He's doing it right. And he's not going to try and transform into JCC, but perhaps incorporate drills that involve getting low. He'd be smart to do that.


It's hard to explain but he should be bobbing from his legs and hips more with feet closer together with a straighter back and doing it allot quicker. When he does it in fights it looks predictable and easy to time. When he's doing it in practice there he looks easy to hit

In theory the tactic should work but if executed poorly it'll back fire. You have to play to your strengths and not give him too much to think about. Make him focus on getting the lead foot movement positioning right and sharpen up his feints and setting up the right hook. The right hook is actually the money shot against Mayweather, look at when he's been hit cleanly it's been the right hand against Corley (right hook), Mosley (overhand right).


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> It's hard to explain but he should be bobbing from his legs and hips more with feet closer together with a straighter back and doing it allot quicker. When he does it in fights it looks predictable and easy to time. When he's doing it in practice there he looks easy to hit
> 
> In theory the tactic should work but if executed poorly it'll back fire. You have to play to your strengths and not give him too much to think about. Make him focus on getting the lead foot movement positioning right and sharpen up his feints and setting up the right hook. The right hook is actually the money shot against Mayweather, look at when he's been hit cleanly it's been the right hand against Corley (right hook), Mosley (overhand right).


This is more of a conditioning exercise for the muscles involved in that kind of movement. The rhythmic back and forth isn't exactly how he'd execute it in a fight.

I think Manny's power hook-jab hybrid is a key shot, but the right hook won't land often IMO. Hooks against back-leaning fighters are harder to land. Unless Floyd avails himself to it by lunging forward.


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> This is more of a conditioning exercise for the muscles involved in that kind of movement. The rhythmic back and forth isn't exactly how he'd execute it in a fight.
> 
> I think Manny's power hook-jab hybrid is a key shot, but the right hook won't land often IMO. Hooks against back-leaning fighters are harder to land. Unless Floyd avails himself to it by lunging forward.


He's used it in fights before and it's equally slow in fights. It all comes from technique. In theory Manny coming in low would work to his advantage but in practice he isn't used to it and won't execute it well. You can't teach an old dog new tricks in boxing because under the threat of being hit everyone reverts to form.

I don't think Manny lands much anyway but setting up the long right hook and focusing on foot placement is key as Floyd's own positioning against southpaws isn't the best. If he gets that perfect his chances go up.

BTW can't certain posters who post excessively about hate for other groups in the lounge have their freedom to create new threads blocked?


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Mayweather - Pacquiao news:
- Mayweather-Pacquiao was harder to make than Lewis-Tyson.
- Tickets are not available for Mayweather-Pacquiao yet. They have not done a seating chart or priced seats yet. The seats that are "available" are brokers pre-selling tickets that they hope they can secure tickets (when released) to fill those orders.
- Very likely there will be little to no public sale of tickets for Mayweather-Pacquiao.
- As what usually happens, Mayweather and Pacquiao's camp will be consulted on judges, and then the commission makes the final decision.
- There will be 7 fights on the card, 3 televised on the PPV.
- No confirmation yet if this PPV will be shown in theaters.
- He was told the gloves negotiation was done very easily and early on in the negotiations.
- No word on how much closed circuit tickets will be. Would not be surprised if they were $200. If the closed circuit was as big as it was for Mayweather vs. Hatton, there will be over 30,000 seats sold.
- Believes that fighting each other helps both fighters legacy, even if they lose. See: Hearns, Leonard, Hagler, and Duran. Fight the best and it adds to your legacy.
- Bob Arum and the MGM do not have a good relationship. It was likely one of the issues that had to be overcome in negotiations.
- *From those involved, Manny and Floyd meeting at the Heat game wasn't critical to the fight getting made, but it definitely sped the process up*.
- Arum and Haymon met face to face at Moonves' house in Beverly Hills. It was critical to getting the fight made. Les Moonves is credited as being the hero in helping get the fight made.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> He's used it in fights before and it's equally slow in fights. It all comes from technique. In theory Manny coming in low would work to his advantage but in practice he isn't used to it and won't execute it well. You can't teach an old dog new tricks in boxing because under the threat of being hit everyone reverts to form.
> 
> I don't think Manny lands much anyway but setting up the long right hook and focusing on foot placement is key as Floyd's own positioning against southpaws isn't the best. If he gets that perfect his chances go up.
> 
> BTW can't certain posters who post excessively about hate for other groups in the lounge have their freedom to create new threads blocked?


I'm not talking about the back and forth Mike Tyson thing he does, that's fairly predictable. I'm talking about the side to side movement while staying low. He's landed some brilliant shots ducking under and coming up.

Foot placement is ideal of course, it's the key to victory for him, but the long right hook against a fighter who ducks to his own right and leans back, I don't know. It's a good tool but not the deciding one IMO.


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> - Arum and Haymon met face to face at Moonves' house in Beverly Hills. It was critical to getting the fight made. Les Moonves is credited as being the hero in helping get the fight made.


Nice. Big props to the man, delivers on his word. :cheers


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> *alex ariza talks mayweather vs. Pacquiao: "the opponent that we have now...i've been in harder fights"
> 
> *


Aria is clearly a good s and c coach, but he really comes across as a bell end every interview I've heard. Very arrogant


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Aria is clearly a good s and c coach, but he really comes across as a bell end every interview I've heard. Very arrogant


I wonder if Floyd made a mistake bringing him on, imagine if he starts causing trouble? I mean it's no coincidence. From Roach then from Robert, he's unloyal and there's something sketchy about him.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I wonder if Floyd made a mistake bringing him on, imagine if he starts causing trouble? I mean it's no coincidence. From Roach then from Robert, he's unloyal and there's something sketchy about him.


I believe he'll have better behavior at this camp than emmanuel's camp.

The main fighter and trainer/s are dominant people.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

What are they saying!


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

l 0 l


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/512443145498288129


> Angel G Heredia H â€@Guruscience
> 
> At Floyd's gym late workout.. With @ArizaFitness..


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Can we just make this a training thread and put the rest of the stuff in the buildup thread? What do you think @Theron?


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

megavolt said:


> l 0 l
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/512443145498288129


What the fuck? Floyd has them PED pushers in his gym. Man you can't make this shit up. Next we will see Oscar at the Wild Card talking about his blue print.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Pac is looking very sharp in early training.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Can we just make this a training thread and put the rest of the stuff in the buildup thread? What do you think @Theron?


Yeah all good


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Theron said:


> Yeah all good


:thumbsup 
@bballchump11 that means you should probably get those Floyd first day pics in here please.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> :thumbsup
> 
> @bballchump11 that means you should probably get those Floyd first day pics in here please.


aight. I was confused where to put them


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

First day of camp




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153190611379444


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

It's funny, Floyd fights Southpaws as if they were orthodox. Roger never stands southpaw.


----------



## light_box (Feb 19, 2015)

*Pacman should knock out Floyd if he wants to win. They are in Vegas that's his problem 







*


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Video - Justin Fortune: Talks Alex Ariza and Floyd/Pac

http://www.boxingscene.com/video-jus...acquiao--88047


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> It's funny, Floyd fights Southpaws as if they were orthodox. Roger never stands southpaw.


There is a photo on the scene with Roger standing Southpaw.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> There is a photo on the scene with Roger standing Southpaw.


Post it bro!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


>


Looking good.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Weird seeing Mayweather doing them exercises.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

SimplyTuck said:


> Weird seeing Mayweather doing them exercises.


yeah true, I didn't even notice the band in Floyd's hand. I remember Ariza saying before that he's an expert at healing shoulder injuries and he healed Pacquiao's shoulder in 2007. I had to do similar exercises for my rotator cuff


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I wish they would release more videos


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Day 2


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/video-manny-pacquiao-showing-hand-speed-camp--88058
@bballchump11 this is probably the first time emmanuel isn't looking fast

speed looks normal there


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/video-manny-pacquiao-showing-hand-speed-camp--88058
> 
> @bballchump11 this is probably the first time emmanuel isn't looking fast
> 
> speed looks normal there


shit I look faster than that :smile


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I wish they would release more videos


You gotta wonder what Floyd's motivation is for bringing Ariza in. Does he think Ariza had something to do with Manny looking beast years back and wants the trade secret or something. Or is he just playing mind games? It's funny especially with all the drug accusations. And didn't someone post a picture of heredia in Floyd's gym? Wtf is up with that? Floyd's either trying to be clever or he's just rly dumb. wonder how long before Ariza gets the boot.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> You gotta wonder what Floyd's motivation is for bringing Ariza in. Does he think Ariza had something to do with Manny looking beast years back and wants the trade secret or something. Or is he just playing mind games? It's funny especially with all the drug accusations. And didn't someone post a picture of heredia in Floyd's gym? Wtf is up with that? Floyd's either trying to be clever or he's just rly dumb. wonder how long before Ariza gets the boot.


Floyd mentioned right after the first Maidana fight that Pacquiao and Maidana looked like beasts after getting with Ariza and Pacquiao hasn't looked the same since he left. Some reporter asked Floyd something that I forgot, but Floyd responded that he'd like Ariza to come to his camp. Then after the rematch with Maidana, Floyd said that the difference was the Maidana didn't have Ariza in his camp, so he couldn't keep up his big pace.

So I think Floyd does have a big appreciation for what Ariza can bring to the table. I always saw Ariza as a prick, but I credited to him as being very good at his job since his days of working with Khan, Chavez and Pacquiao


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd mentioned right after the first Maidana fight that Pacquiao and Maidana looked like beasts after getting with Ariza and Pacquiao hasn't looked the same since he left. Some reporter asked Floyd something that I forgot, but Floyd responded that he'd like Ariza to come to his camp. Then after the rematch with Maidana, Floyd said that the difference was the Maidana didn't have Ariza in his camp, so he couldn't keep up his big pace.
> 
> So I think Floyd does have a big appreciation for what Ariza can bring to the table. I always saw Ariza as a prick, but I credited to him as being very good at his job since his days of working with Khan, Chavez and Pacquiao


I see it as something that will, activity wise in the ring, Floyd may hope to harken back to PBF days. Just wish his strength training could fix Floyd's brittle hands.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd looks very focused. I know he always take his opponents seriously, but he looks like he's ready to get it on. I don't know if we'll get to watch full training sessions, but he doesn't look like he'll be making jokes, etc, during training camp. Am i the only who thought Floyd was in better shape for Maidana 1 than he was for his other three fights?


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I wish they would release more videos


Won't be releasing any videos much. Going to keep it all in house and don't want Roach seeing shit. Floyd going to be floating like a butterfly.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd mentioned right after the first Maidana fight that Pacquiao and Maidana looked like beasts after getting with Ariza and Pacquiao hasn't looked the same since he left. Some reporter asked Floyd something that I forgot, but Floyd responded that he'd like Ariza to come to his camp. Then after the rematch with Maidana, Floyd said that the difference was the Maidana didn't have Ariza in his camp, so he couldn't keep up his big pace.
> 
> So I think Floyd does have a big appreciation for what Ariza can bring to the table. I always saw Ariza as a prick, but I credited to him as being very good at his job since his days of working with Khan, Chavez and Pacquiao


You are a bit being disingenuous. Ariza shake jokes/comments/rumors/criticism, especially during the ESB days, were all the rage and that included you. Let us be honest here. Ariza was a "PED dealer" when he was with Pac. Now because he is with Floyd, he is "elite" and gets credit for being elite when he was with Pac.

It is like the JMM crowd. They bandwagon on the Pac PED rumor but once Heredia and back acne started to show up with JMM, then suddenly it is player hating.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

chibelle said:


> You are a bit being disingenuous. Ariza shake jokes/comments/rumors/criticism, especially during the ESB days, were all the rage and that included you. Let us be honest here. Ariza was a "PED dealer" when he was with Pac. Now because he is with Floyd, he is "elite" and gets credit for being elite when he was with Pac.
> 
> It is like the JMM crowd. They bandwagon on the Pac PED rumor but once Heredia and back acne started to show up with JMM, then suddenly it is player hating.


I've been pretty clear on my stance. I didn't think Pacquiao was on steroids. Actually when I got to learn more about Ariza, that helped convince me more that maybe Ariza's training is the cause for the change and not PEDs. Here's an old post I made on ESB

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showpost.php?p=8938792&postcount=136


bballchump11 said:


> I made this post yesterday and I'm still wondering why it is. Now also realize,* I believe pac is clean,* but the weight draining thing isn't a good enough excuse for me
> Here it is http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showpost.php?p=8928739&postcount=111
> 
> This draining stuff doesn't make 100 percent sense.
> ...


This post was in response to somebody saying that Pacquiao's success with going up in weight was 100% due to him not draining anymore.

I've hard respect for Ariza's training since he was with Pacquiao, Khan and Chavez Jr. I used to go onto his website and learn about sports nutrition and training


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I've been pretty clear on my stance. I didn't think Pacquiao was on steroids. Actually when I got to learn more about Ariza, that helped convince me more that maybe Ariza's training is the cause for the change and not PEDs. Here's an old post I made on ESB
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showpost.php?p=8938792&postcount=136
> 
> ...


I like how you highlighted a small part of your quote, yet when you read the ENTIRE quote, you are clearly implying something else is at play (PEDs?).

So again you are being disingenuous.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

chibelle said:


> I like how you highlighted a small part of your quote, yet when you read the ENTIRE quote, you are clearly implying something else is at play (PEDs?).
> 
> So again you are being disingenuous.


uh no, I gave you context there bud. Somebody said Pacquiao was able to go up in weight and become better and take bigger punches because he wasn't draining anymore. My whole post was just explaining why Pacquiao no longer draining himself isn't the only reason for that. I mentioned in the post that Roach improving Manny and Ariza getting Pacquiao stronger, particularly in the legs were big reasons for that.

I can dig more old quotes up from the past too. You may have a point about some other posters, but I've been consistent.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol:








 @Bogotazo


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl I was thinking of using that image somehow in the old DBZ-Boxing thread.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Day 3

















This is something knew


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Day 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea he's been training with Ariza for a bit prior to training camp. You can tell his legs are bigger.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

He's used weights before, but he uses them to condition his arms. Some boxers shadowbox with them, bad idea.


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> He's used weights before, but he uses them to condition his arms. Some boxers shadowbox with them, bad idea.


he sure looks like hes shadowboxing in that second pic


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

megavolt said:


> he sure looks like hes shadowboxing in that second pic


Throwing just 1-2's or uppercuts slowly is OK, I mean like shooting out jabs and combinations full force.


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Yea the only reason why I brought it up is because he's looking in the mirror. If it were simple repetitive motions for conditioning, it'd be more natural to be more focused on the weight/pain but that's just me. I just noticed he's doing it in the 3rd pic too so you might be right


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://www.rappler.com/sports/by-sport/boxing-mma/pacquiao/85883-pacquiao-slow-third-day-traiining


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Day 3
> 
> This is something knew


Floyd looking juicy. NoPedo :lol:


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> It still puzzling for me to this day. I can't claim credit for saying JUAN would beat up emmanuel in the 3rd match, but Sai's movies did convince me JUAN will give emmanuel hell once again. On the other hand you got people who couldn't be swayed by VIDEO PROOF that flowed in an EXTREMELY LOGICAL sequence.


Assess the content of what he says and there's little to be impressed with. A broken clock is right twice. Being right for the wrong reasons doesn't make anymore wise or intelligent. There's a point to be made as far as the styles go. The reality is Nacho broke it down more eloquently than any other poster of enthusiast could have. Essentially saying Pac was actually less dangerous now (The time of the III fight) because, although he's made technical improvements and improved his right-hand he's more predictable and less wild. His improvements in a way took away the wild unpredictability of a youthful Pac. There's also the reality that while Pac was faster than those WW's he fought, Marquez had seen that speed. In fact, he saw more speed from younger Pac. It was mainly a question then of whether Marquez could adjust to the weight enough, and take the heavier artillery a WW Pac would be throwing at him.

WK knows more shit and has less of an agenda.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> Assess the content of what he says and there's little to be impressed with. A broken clock is right twice. Being right for the wrong reasons doesn't make anymore wise or intelligent. There's a point to be made as far as the styles go. The reality is Nacho broke it down more eloquently than any other poster of enthusiast could have. Essentially saying Pac was actually less dangerous now (The time of the III fight) because, although he's made technical improvements and improved his right-hand he's more predictable and less wild. His improvements in a way took away the wild unpredictability of a youthful Pac. There's also the reality that while Pac was faster than those WW's he fought, Marquez had seen that speed. In fact, he saw more speed from younger Pac. It was mainly a question then of whether Marquez could adjust to the weight enough, and take the heavier artillery a WW Pac would be throwing at him.
> 
> WK knows more shit and has less of an agenda.


Of course WK knows more shit

He has the benefit of modernized boxing knowledge

but back then SaiBoxing was an innovator of his time

motherfucker clowned the entire boxing community with Measuring emmanuel

Saying WK knows more would be like saying. LEON you smarter than them greek philosophy fools because you know the earth isn't square


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Of course WK knows more shit
> 
> He has the benefit of modernized boxing knowledge
> 
> ...


Did you enjoy yourself at least?

As for the thread. Anyone care to explain Pac's changing hair-lengths in some of these videos. I think people are getting fooled by fake videos.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> http://www.rappler.com/sports/by-sport/boxing-mma/pacquiao/85883-pacquiao-slow-third-day-traiining


Pac is a faded action-warrior. Fuck Floyd he gets minimal credit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd will be TBE after this win. Truly amazing


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PetetheKing said:


> Pac is a faded action-warrior. Fuck Floyd he gets minimal credit.


I knew Koncz was full of shit. He was quoted, fuck, as recent as 24 hours ago saying Pac was flashing amazing speed in the gym.


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I knew Koncz was full of shit. He was quoted, fuck, as recent as 24 hours ago saying Pac was flashing amazing speed in the gym.


Kuncz was the one who came up with the needles excuse in 2010 that should say enough lol


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

megavolt said:


> Kuncz was the one who came up with the needles excuse in 2010 that should say enough lol


Pacquiao's actual bouts say enough in regards to his speed tbh :lol: I'm just irritated with myself for even bothering with various articles and quotes coming from people around the camps more than anything.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Not 100% sure this is real. But I think it is.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Of course WK knows more shit
> 
> He has the benefit of modernized boxing knowledge
> 
> ...


Actually a few Greeks thought so but guys like Phyagros began with casting doubt on the idea and sugested that the earth was round


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

TSOL said:


>


Holy shit. :yikes

Guy is fast as hell.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

TSOL said:


>


Manny in Super SAiyan mode.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Day 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first time i saw floyd with vest weights on.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

TSOL said:


>


fucking christ



coldfire said:


> Manny in Super SAiyan mode.


and avi character name plz


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

r1p00pk said:


> avi character name plz


Asahina Mikuru(Haruhi)


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

coldfire said:


> Asahina Mikuru(Haruhi)


ty goood sir :smile


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> first time i saw floyd with vest weights on.


Is Ariza actively involved in Camp?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Is Ariza actively involved in Camp?


I believe so.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Not 100% sure this is real. But I think it is.


Fucking Rapid.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Floyd needs to bless us with a jump rope vid.


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> He's used weights before, but he uses them to condition his arms. Some boxers shadowbox with them, bad idea.


 I can confirm this. I tried this once and my wrists are still fucked up. I don't even box, I just saw May doing it so I thought I'd be a good idea if I did it and it wasn't.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kalash said:


> I can confirm this. I tried this once and my wrists are still fucked up. I don't even box, I just saw May doing it so I thought I'd be a good idea if I did it and it wasn't.


Damn, poor you. Should get that checked out.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

I like how Floyd is using weight during everything. I think he is going to look to counter the shit out of Pac with some heavy shots ala Marquez style.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Damn he weighted out. If he can build up speed with those weights, he will be blazing fast and strong. Floyd is plotting something for sure.


----------



## light_box (Feb 19, 2015)

Pacman Ab work out


----------



## light_box (Feb 19, 2015)

PacMan constant movement and combination will give Floyd his first lost.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Oh fuck, sparring clips.

As I suspected; lead straight right, exit by stepping right.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Is Ariza actively involved in Camp?












His shakes sure as fuck are. No wonder Mayweather wanted nothing to do with VADA. :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> His shakes sure as fuck are. No wonder Mayweather wanted nothing to do with VADA. :lol:


he's too big. I'm assuming they're bulking and building power early in camp and then going for speed and cutting the weight as camp goes on


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> he's too big. I'm assuming they're bulking and building power early in camp and then going for speed and cutting the weight as camp goes on


im pretty sure, they got a plan to muscle manny around on the inside and such. Everyones talking about how floyds going to do well on the outside, but honestly i think he should play "the bigger man" on the inside so he instills a sense of hopelessness. Can't beat him on the outside, cant beat him on the inside, im at a huge disadvantage, why even try. Not saying pacquiao thinks that way but yeah. What do you think bball?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

r1p00pk said:


> im pretty sure, they got a plan to muscle manny around on the inside and such. Everyones talking about how floyds going to do well on the outside, but honestly i think he should play "the bigger man" on the inside so he instills a sense of hopelessness. Can't beat him on the outside, cant beat him on the inside, im at a huge disadvantage, why even try. Not saying pacquiao thinks that way but yeah. What do you think bball?


I think you're right. Floyd can tool Manny in the pocket. The problem with that is getting in the pocket against Manny and keeping Manny there. Ricky Hatton could beat Manny in the pocket, but he got knocked down multiple times trying to rush there. Margarito was able to get Manny there, but Manny was able to escape quickly almost every time. If Floyd wants to do that, he should approach it like Andre Ward would.

Throw that lead right hand and immediately tie Manny up.

GIFs inside 


Spoiler






















Then from there, hold onto Manny's arm and fight out of the clinch or even pushing him back into the ropes. That will cover how Floyd will cross no man's land and how he will keep Manny from escaping


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> he's too big. I'm assuming they're bulking and building power early in camp and then going for speed and cutting the weight as camp goes on


I told you Floyd been in the gym hitting weights with Ariza. Probably for a good 2 months now. That fool got hulk arms.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I think you're right. Floyd can tool Manny in the pocket. The problem with that is getting in the pocket against Manny and keeping Manny there. Ricky Hatton could beat Manny in the pocket, but he got knocked down multiple times trying to rush there. Margarito was able to get Manny there, but Manny was able to escape quickly almost every time. If Floyd wants to do that, he should approach it like Andre Ward would.
> 
> Throw that lead right hand and immediately tie Manny up.
> 
> ...


thats exactly how i invisioned it, he has to tie him up, all the guys who try to go on the inside against manny havnt even attempted. if floyd provides smart pressure, what he can do is have manny try to tie him up. Looking back at the rios fight, they didnt want anything to do with rios in the inside, they just tied up and waited for a break. Floyd has countless of options due to his wellroundedness. I think that's going to be the key here. Manny could outshine him in one area, but hes primarily a boxer puncher.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Mexi-Box said:


> His shakes sure as fuck are. No wonder Mayweather wanted nothing to do with VADA. :lol:


Memo's magic potion and ariza shakes is showing. VADA > roidweather


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

coldfire said:


> Memo's magic potion and ariza shakes is showing. VADA > roidweather


is that why Manny turned down the drug tests in 2009?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

r1p00pk said:


> thats exactly how i invisioned it, he has to tie him up, all the guys who try to go on the inside against manny havnt even attempted. if floyd provides smart pressure, what he can do is have manny try to tie him up. Looking back at the rios fight, they didnt want anything to do with rios in the inside, they just tied up and waited for a break. Floyd has countless of options due to his wellroundedness. I think that's going to be the key here. Manny could outshine him in one area, but hes primarily a boxer puncher.


This is probably why Roach wants Manny to be more "feisty"; complicity in the clinch is a pitfall.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking hell! Mayweathers arms are massive.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

SimplyTuck said:


> Fucking hell! Mayweathers arms are massive.


His legs are getting there too. He may just have calves like Manny come fight night!


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

I think it's a smart plan if floyd tries to clinch.

The ref is going to be pro Mayweather


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

fucking hell why are these floyd clips looped 50x?


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Theron said:


>


lol brian villoria doing the shoulder roll.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Hanji floyd banging in the HGH and AAS , good on the cunt!


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Floyd been getting that Memo juice. Load up on the banned stuff before signing the contract and the testing starts. Classic.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

I actually think the ankle weights for floyd are a terrible idea.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


Less than 50 days out til fight night.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Less than 50 days out til fight night.


holy shit they got Floyd on roids

look at size of arms


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> holy shit they got Floyd on roids
> 
> look at size of arms


:lol:

You and @Carpe Diem both? Are you guys "taking the piss"?

In all honesty, they aren't at all a prerequisite took like Floyd, or Manny for that matter though it isn't by any means easy work. These are small men, and I know because I'm similarly sized. If they are TRTing it, it would be much more beneficial for what it does in terms of increasing red blood cell count and recovery time for the torturous work they're putting in to be at optimal condition. I don't really recall offhand how Floyd has looked in previous training camp photo(e)s, but a generally good indication would be an alarming increase in size and development of his deltoids/shoulders as most people tend to have a lot of androgen receptor sites in that area which the testosterone binds to.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> You and @Carpe Diem both? Are you guys "taking the piss"?
> 
> In all honesty, they aren't at all a prerequisite took like Floyd, or Manny for that matter though it isn't by any means easy work. These are small men, and I know because I'm similarly sized. If they are TRTing it, it would be much more beneficial for what it does in terms of increasing red blood cell count and recovery time for the torturous work they're putting in to be at optimal condition. I don't really recall offhand how Floyd has looked in previous training camp photo(e)s, but a generally good indication would be an alarming increase in size and development of his deltoids/shoulders as most people tend to have a lot of androgen receptor sites in that area which the testosterone binds to.


imo Floyd believes emmanuel is on em, so he's doing it himself to 'even out the playing field'

I always thought you were 5 ft 9 or 10 with a slightly large frame. Didn't expect you to be asian kid sized like Floyd and emmanuel


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> holy shit they got Floyd on roids
> 
> look at size of arms


That's what happens when you hit the weights bro. I think he was training with Ariza for a few months even before this fight was announced. Floyd needed it too.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> That's what happens when you hit the weights bro. I think he was training with Ariza for a few months even before this fight was announced. *Floyd needed it too.*


why?

even without the added strength of weight training, Floyd already had more than enough strength to manhandle emmanuel

We're talking about the guy that bullied Shane, someone who was heavily into lifting, around the ring


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> imo Floyd believes emmanuel is on em, so he's doing it himself to 'even out the playing field'
> 
> I always thought you were 5 ft 9 or 10 with a slightly large frame. Didn't expect you to be asian kid sized like Floyd and emmanuel


:lol: Easy, your boy bball is in the same height range. But yea, am little peoples with naturally low BF. I like to have a good deal more mass than either of them though, at least 170 or so with abs still visible. When I get lazy and stop training it doesn't take long to disappear, my body doesn't like carrying it and if I'm not getting enough calories much less working out it won't self-sustain.


----------



## randomwalk (Jul 13, 2013)

> Day 12 of my gym work out, getting there of the target 50 to 60% condition for the month of March. Thank you Lord for everything.
> 
> A video posted by Manny Pacquiao (@emmanuelpacquiao) on Mar 14, 2015 at 11:57pm PDT


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

randomwalk said:


> > Day 12 of my gym work out, getting there of the target 50 to 60% condition for the month of March. Thank you Lord for everything.
> >
> > A video posted by Manny Pacquiao (@emmanuelpacquiao) on Mar 14, 2015 at 11:57pm PDT


showing an intensity I rarely see him have

at presser he was uptight

he's keeping his hands too low similar to Mosley. won't do him any favors vs a sharpshooter like Floyd.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> showing an intensity I rarely see him have
> 
> at presser he was uptight
> 
> he's keeping his hands too low similar to Mosley. won't do him any favors vs a sharpshooter like Floyd.


Manny has seemed far more loose to me in the limited amount of time we've seen them since the fight was announced. Floyd has the look and demeanor of a guy about to be served up on the chopping block. It'll all seem ridiculous after a one-sided drubbing, but I still don't like it. We need some All-Access/247 material soon.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Manny has seemed far more loose to me in the limited amount of time we've seen them since the fight was announced. Floyd has the look and demeanor of a guy about to be served up on the chopping block. It'll all seem ridiculous after a one-sided drubbing, but I still don't like it. We need some All-Access/247 material soon.


emmanuel has also been out of character

They were coached according to emmanuel http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...l-Coached-To-Be-Meek-For-Promotional-Purposes

Floyd was the one to initiate the bball game confrontation

****** acts must end by weigh in time


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Manny has seemed far more loose to me in the limited amount of time we've seen them since the fight was announced. Floyd has the look and demeanor of a guy about to be served up on the chopping block. It'll all seem ridiculous after a one-sided drubbing, but I still don't like it. We need some All-Access/247 material soon.


I think people are misinterpreting Floyd's demeanor for this fight as some sort of sign of weakness, he doesn't seem meek to me, and anyone who has done rigorous studying can perhaps agree with me, he seems to be in a meditative mood. Where you're saturated with focus on whatever it is you've been mentally drilling and your awareness of your subconcious expands.

Its mostly mental with Floyd and I see him as brooding. To me he just seems to be ruminating on the fight.


----------



## manex (Jun 4, 2013)

Hitting the heavy bag Pac switches from southpaw to the orthodox stance (see: 02:42)

Edit: Some might find the end of this video somewhat inflammatory (Floyd crying).

This was not my intention.

There are pics on the internet of Pac crying too.

I do not find it necessary to denigrate one fighter in order to build the other up.

Floyd is a great fighter and if Pac beats him it would be an incredible victory.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

> www.themoneyteam.com
> 
> A video posted by Floyd Mayweather (@floydmayweather) on Mar 15, 2015 at 9:43pm PDT


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> > www.themoneyteam.com
> >
> > A video posted by Floyd Mayweather (@floydmayweather) on Mar 15, 2015 at 9:43pm PDT


cool video

too bad they no do an all access or showtime

these special ariza activities to GAIN MUSCLE


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Never seen Floyd chop wood before, seems he wants to add to his power. He might not be doing it quite right though, just compared to other fighters I've seen do it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://shots.com/embed/stsi167j








shots


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://shots.com/embed/stsi167j
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Floyd is in shape and I like the fact that they are keeping everything on the low and not showing much video footage.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> cool video
> 
> too bad they no do an all access or showtime
> 
> these special ariza activities to GAIN MUSCLE


I dont think they do this sort of stuff to gain muscle. Its about encouraging the 'stretch reflex' in the muscle and gaining speed/power.

Though like Bogotazo says about Floyd looks like hes doing it differently, seems less explosive


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thomas Crewz said:


> I dont think they do this sort of stuff to gain muscle. Its about encouraging the 'stretch reflex' in the muscle and gaining speed/power.
> 
> Though like Bogotazo says about Floyd looks like hes doing it differently, seems less explosive


I think it's strengthening his back, rather than making him more explosive.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> I think it's strengthening his back, rather than making him more explosive.


He's doing it off to the sides...focusing on the Lattismus Dorsis. Overhead chops incorporate more of the upper/middle back...lateral chops use the Dorsis


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks like Floyd is going for the JMM approach and hitting a lot of weights. Doesn't look like he is training for movement and more like he is planning a counter punching strat approach like he did against Judah.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Looks like Floyd is going for the JMM approach and hitting a lot of weights. Doesn't look like he is training for movement and more like he is planning a counter punching strat approach like he did against Judah.


I believe while all the talks and rumors went on for several months, Floyd was hitting the weights with Ariza to get the gains that he has. I think we will see plenty of movement and a little bit of him fighting on the inside.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> I believe while all the talks and rumors went on for several months, Floyd was hitting the weights with Ariza to get the gains that he has. I think we will see plenty of movement and a little bit of him fighting on the inside.


I would hope so. I think the best gameplan imo is to start off with movement/pot shot and once Pac calms the fuck down and start getting in range/timing. Safest route imo.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

i still remember bert sugar picking ricardo mayorga over oscar delahoya because he saw el matador chopping wood while training for the fight.

wood-chopping will have zero effect on the outcome of this fight

either floyds going to be able to adjust to paqs speed or his not.

because imo mayweathers going to be losing, quite possibly badly, going into the fourth round


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i still remember bert sugar picking ricardo mayorga over oscar delahoya because he saw el matador chopping wood while training for the fight.
> 
> wood-chopping will have zero effect on the outcome of this fight
> 
> ...


How and where will he chop wood. It's Las Vegas and its 85 degrees here


----------



## manex (Jun 4, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> How and where will he chop wood. It's Las Vegas and its 85 degrees here


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

i like how Pac is going for speed, speed, and more speed, while Floyd is bulking, focusing on accuracy, and strength. Floyd knows that Manny is overall faster than him so timing going to play a major role here.

I voted for a ko for the outcome bc i think Pac is going to force Floyd to fight and give him plenty of opportunities. Floyd just gotta to adapt to Manny's speed and catch him coming in.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

manex said:


>


so a 38-year-old man with well-documented hand problems is now chopping wood for the first time in his career as part of his training regimen?

brilliant.

just fuken brilliant.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> so a 38-year-old man with well-documented hand problems is now chopping wood for the first time in his career as part of his training regimen?
> 
> brilliant.
> 
> just fuken brilliant.


this actually isn't the first time Floyd has done this. I saw an interview of him before talking about how he chops wood. He's been doing it since he was young. There's a video of Floyd hitting a tire with a sledge hammer a couple years ago, but Floyd removed it from his youtube channel


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> this actually isn't the first time Floyd has done this. I saw an interview of him before talking about how he chops wood. He's been doing it since he was young. There's a video of Floyd hitting a tire with a sledge hammer a couple years ago, but Floyd removed it from his youtube channel


Oldie but goodie, he does it as well in this Chef Raekwon music video from 2000. Zab is in the video as well


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> Oldie but goodie, he does it as well in this Chef Raekwon music video from 2000. Zab is in the video as well


130lb days?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> this actually isn't the first time Floyd has done this. I saw an interview of him before talking about how he chops wood. He's been doing it since he was young. There's a video of Floyd hitting a tire with a sledge hammer a couple years ago, but Floyd removed it from his youtube channel


okay, ive never seen or heard of him chopping wood.

wouldve been very risky if hes never done this before. thats a lot of torque if youre body is not accustomed to it especially at an advanced age. also the impact on the hands

i told you not to waste your time with abraham. when he said that he could only use western union that was a no-no for me. if someone cannot pay me with a credit card, inter-bank transfer(free with most major US banks) or payment with neteller its not worth my time. who the fuk wants to go wait in line at some western union with a bunch of illegal immigrants or criminals and then the money not even there?

western union is shady in this day and age


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> i like how Pac is going for speed, speed, and more speed, while Floyd is bulking, focusing on accuracy, and strength. Floyd knows that Manny is overall faster than him so timing going to play a major role here.
> 
> I voted for a ko for the outcome bc i think Pac is going to force Floyd to fight and give him plenty of opportunities. Floyd just gotta to adapt to Manny's speed and catch him coming in.


I'm leaning toward this as well.

Floyd is bulking pretty hard, I wouldn't be surprised if he could launch bombs like marquez in IV, combine that with Pac's disregard for Floyds power and that could spell disaster for him


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> okay, ive never seen or heard of him chopping wood.
> 
> wouldve been very risky if hes never done this before. thats a lot of torque if youre body is not accustomed to it especially at an advanced age. also the impact on the hands
> 
> ...


yeah it's nice Floyd is trying to be extra prepared, but I agree with you that it's dangerous to do things he's never done before and risking injuring himself.

And you're right about Abe. Western Union would have been fine with me, but the sender is full of shit


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah it's nice Floyd is trying to be extra prepared, but I agree with you that it's dangerous to do things he's never done before and risking injuring himself.
> 
> And you're right about Abe. Western Union would have been fine with me, but the sender is full of shit


He need to wear some eye googles, those wood chips is flying near his eyes...


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah it's nice Floyd is trying to be extra prepared, but I agree with you that it's dangerous to do things he's never done before and risking injuring himself.
> 
> And you're right about Abe. Western Union would have been fine with me, but the sender is full of shit







Nah, his point is stupid as fuck.

Having a personal chef, who you trust, on call, making you the perfect meals for this fight is all apart of the investment that is the fight.

That dumbass is acting like this is a indulgent eating, this is a business expense, atsch

It takes a little more than two seconds after the bell rings for the first punch to be thrown, which means before a few punches have been thrown in this fight, Floyd would have covered his food business expenses.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> He need to wear some eye googles, those wood chips is flying near his eyes...


That's what I was thinking too honestly.

Even though I've chopped my share of wood and I've never once had the chips fly up in my eyes lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> He need to wear some eye googles, those wood chips is flying near his eyes...


yeah that's the first thin I thought of while watching it. 


icebergisonfire said:


> Oldie but goodie, he does it as well in this Chef Raekwon music video from 2000. Zab is in the video as well


oh yeah, good find there.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

browsing said:


> Nah, his point is stupid as fuck.
> 
> Having a personal chef, who you trust, on call, making you the perfect meals for this fight is all apart of the investment that is the fight.
> 
> ...


yeah, maybe since I'm so cheap and not a millionaire, it's hard for me to relate. I think Floyd could still get quality food for less money, but the percentage that Floyd is paying his chef for food is probably cheaper in comparison to what the average American has to pay for their own food.

He's spending $28,000 a week? He made $105 million in one year, so that's about the same percentage of a guy making $50,000 a year spending $13.33 a week on food.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> 130lb days?


Definitely. Video is from 2000.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah that's the first thin I thought of while watching it.
> 
> oh yeah, good find there.


Damn I have been sleeping on Raekwon. Dude got bars!!


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

If you are Pacquiao and you see all these changes Mayweather is making in his training regimen for this fight you would be encouraged. He has a strength coach for the first time ever at 38, he's chopping wood, looks like he has been in training for 4-6 weeks already so potential for overtraining. If bulking it could slow down his biggest asset, his hand speed. For someone with very low body fat already, if he has bulked, which it looks like, he may have to shed some weight to make the weigh-in which he's not used to...

He says it's just another fight, but to me, he's rattled. You don't change up so many things that aren't broken and that have given you an undefeated record if you're not genuinely worried about your opponent. We'll see if it all pays off, but to me this all increases Pacquiao's chances

P.S. Pacquiao looked damn impressive on the heavy bag on the previous pages. Not the one counting his punches (which was also impressive) but the one before that. He was selling out on every punch to that bag, looked very good


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Damn I have been sleeping on Raekwon. Dude got bars!!


FFS :lol: atsch

The album that track is from isn't even a fraction of the level his debut was. Arguably the GOAT hip-hop album.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 9, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> If you are Pacquiao and you see all these changes Mayweather is making in his training regimen for this fight you would be encouraged. He has a strength coach for the first time ever at 38, he's chopping wood, looks like he has been in training for 4-6 weeks already so potential for overtraining. If bulking it could slow down his biggest asset, his hand speed. For someone with very low body fat already, if he has bulked, which it looks like, he may have to shed some weight to make the weigh-in which he's not used to...
> 
> He says it's just another fight, but to me, he's rattled. You don't change up so many things that aren't broken and that have given you an undefeated record if you're not genuinely worried about your opponent. We'll see if it all pays off, but to me this all increases Pacquiao's chances
> 
> P.S. Pacquiao looked damn impressive on the heavy bag on the previous pages. Not the one counting his punches (which was also impressive) but the one before that. He was selling out on every punch to that bag, looked very good


Or maybe, just maybe Floyd really wants to get the KO this time :bbb


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

I will bet anyone physical money that Floyd will make weight without issue. Paypal style!


----------



## Dedication (Jun 9, 2013)

â€œI know that Floyd wants this fight with Manny very, very, very badly. He wants this fight more than ever right now,â€ Ariza said to Fighthype.com. â€œI donâ€™t think Iâ€™ve ever heard him talk about wanting to fight anybody this much. He usually doesnâ€™t care who he fights. It could be this guy or that guy, but he really wants to fight Manny,â€ Ariza said. From 13th January 2015 - http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/01/mayweather-badly-wants-the-pacquiao-fight-says-ariza/

Floyd's going for the KO.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

__
http://instagr.am/p/0VioMrOdxy/

I'm sorry, but Manny looks like some old karate master that's lost his mind. People in the background even making fun of him. Damn, I don't know how to embed the video.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/0VioMrOdxy/
> 
> I'm sorry, but Manny looks like some old karate master that's lost his mind. People in the background even making fun of him. Damn, I don't know how to embed the video.


Some dragonballz handspeed! goddamn he is hyper as fuck. Floyd needs to checkhook his ass at round 1 to calm his ass down if he plans to throw punches like that.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> If you are Pacquiao and you see all these changes Mayweather is making in his training regimen for this fight you would be encouraged. He has a strength coach for the first time ever at 38, he's chopping wood, looks like he has been in training for 4-6 weeks already so potential for overtraining. If bulking it could slow down his biggest asset, his hand speed. For someone with very low body fat already, if he has bulked, which it looks like, he may have to shed some weight to make the weigh-in which he's not used to...
> 
> He says it's just another fight, but to me, he's rattled. You don't change up so many things that aren't broken and that have given you an undefeated record if you're not genuinely worried about your opponent. We'll see if it all pays off, but to me this all increases Pacquiao's chances
> 
> P.S. Pacquiao looked damn impressive on the heavy bag on the previous pages. Not the one counting his punches (which was also impressive) but the one before that. He was selling out on every punch to that bag, looked very good


Floyd is not gonna miss weight. I'm pretty sure Pac have the multi-million dollar penalty should Floyd misses weight.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

megavolt said:


> I'm leaning toward this as well.
> 
> Floyd is bulking pretty hard, I wouldn't be surprised if he could launch bombs like marquez in IV, combine that with Pac's disregard for Floyds power and that could spell disaster for him


Pac's gonna walk right through his pillow punches.

Pac is gonna weigh like 142 or 143 weigh in..his speed is gonna be insane


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Week 3 of camp



















__
http://instagr.am/p/0WyGefR3Ze/
Post by Supreme Boxing.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

manex said:


>


Judging by how fast Mannys looking at the minute, Floyds gonna need this Axe to stand any chance.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Dedication said:


> â€œI know that Floyd wants this fight with Manny very, very, very badly. He wants this fight more than ever right now,â€ Ariza said to Fighthype.com. â€œI donâ€™t think Iâ€™ve ever heard him talk about wanting to fight anybody this much. He usually doesnâ€™t care who he fights. It could be this guy or that guy, but he really wants to fight Manny,â€ Ariza said. From 13th January 2015 - http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/01/mayweather-badly-wants-the-pacquiao-fight-says-ariza/
> 
> Floyd's going for the KO.


He's never heard him talking about wanting a fight so badly? Maybe because you've only started training him in the last couple of months !. This guy is such a lying scumbag lol, please don't quote his little nuggets of wisdom


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/0VioMrOdxy/
> 
> I'm sorry, but Manny looks like some old karate master that's lost his mind. People in the background even making fun of him. Damn, I don't know how to embed the video.


No they weren't lol the hate is strong with this one


----------



## Dedication (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Week 3 of camp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to sound like a stan, but I've never seen Mayweather train with so much intensity.

Both fighters for that matter.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 9, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> He's never heard him talking about wanting a fight so badly? Maybe because you've only started training him in the last couple of months !. This guy is such a lying scumbag lol, please don't quote his little nuggets of wisdom


What's Ariza ever lied about? I must have missed this.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Dedication said:


> Not to sound like a stan, but I've never seen Mayweather train with so much intensity.
> 
> Both fighters for that matter.


He going to eat Manny the fuck up Pretty Boy style and I can't wait.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

coldfire said:


>


that's just insanity. man...


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> He's never heard him talking about wanting a fight so badly? Maybe because you've only started training him in the last couple of months !. This guy is such a lying scumbag lol, please don't quote his little nuggets of wisdom


Or fighthype for that matter..


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

El-Terrible said:


> No they weren't lol the hate is strong with this one


It was the one black guy not plural my bad. Still looks like a kung fu master gone mental.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Week 3 of camp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeez, who says Floyd is training for just power? Those body punches in combination are as thudding and fast as anything I've seen Manny throw. That shit was explosive and heavy sounding for a 38 year old.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Floyd is not gonna miss weight. I'm pretty sure Pac have the multi-million dollar penalty should Floyd misses weight.


What's a couple of millions to Floyd? Lol


----------



## tonys333 (Jun 5, 2013)

both fighters training harder than ever for this. Should be a great fight I cant wait.


----------



## light_box (Feb 19, 2015)

[/FONT[URL="http://www.google.com/url?q=http%3A%2F%2Fs292.photobucket.com%2Fuser%2FAthena_Dawson%2Fmedia%2F11081131_10206112831169515_3125904493750584424_n_zps5snyb2sl.jpg.html%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp%3A%2F%2Fi292.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fmm16%2FAthena_Dawson%2F11081131_10206112831169515_3125904493750584424_n_zps5snyb2sl.jpg%5B%2FIMG%5D%5B%2FURL%5D%5B%2FURL&sa=D&sntz=1&usg=AFQjCNHj7Poy2ZnVjC5LCLevBQGaRkJMpQ"]http://s292.photobucket.com/user/Athena_Dawson/media/11081131_10206112831169515_3125904493750584424_n_zps5snyb2sl.jpg.html]


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

light_box said:


> [/FONT[URL="http://www.google.com/url?q=http%3A%2F%2Fs292.photobucket.com%2Fuser%2FAthena_Dawson%2Fmedia%2F11081131_10206112831169515_3125904493750584424_n_zps5snyb2sl.jpg.html%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp%3A%2F%2Fi292.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fmm16%2FAthena_Dawson%2F11081131_10206112831169515_3125904493750584424_n_zps5snyb2sl.jpg%5B%2FIMG%5D%5B%2FURL%5D%5B%2FURL&sa=D&sntz=1&usg=AFQjCNHj7Poy2ZnVjC5LCLevBQGaRkJMpQ"]http://s292.photobucket.com/user/Athena_Dawson/media/11081131_10206112831169515_3125904493750584424_n_zps5snyb2sl.jpg.html]


Cool pic


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

delete


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Manny is crazy.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> Jeez, who says Floyd is training for just power? Those body punches in combination are as thudding and fast as anything I've seen Manny throw. That shit was explosive and heavy sounding for a 38 year old.


Sorry, saw the video. Don't agree with your statement lol


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

El-Terrible said:


> Sorry, saw the video. Don't agree with your statement lol


Pete actually wants Pacquiao to win terribly, he's just thoroughly convinced that he's shot and is extremely put off that the fight is happening _now_. And especially by people suggesting he's fresher than Floyd.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...-Build-Up-Thread/page36&p=1873037#post1873037


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Pete actually wants Pacquiao to win terribly, he's just thoroughly convinced that he's shot and is extremely put off that the fight is happening _now_. And especially by people suggesting he's fresher than Floyd.
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...-Build-Up-Thread/page36&p=1873037#post1873037


Well I agree with that post of Pete's in the most part except for the bit about Maidana not getting enough credit, I mean this is a guy who was owned by Alexander but it could just be a bad style - just can't agree that Floyd's combo punching in that video is as explosive as Pacquiao's


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Pete actually wants Pacquiao to win terribly, he's just thoroughly convinced that he's shot and is extremely put off that the fight is happening _now_. And especially by people suggesting he's fresher than Floyd.
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...-Build-Up-Thread/page36&p=1873037#post1873037


a lot people think that if a fighter suffers a loss or KO they are shot.... or even worse never was good to begin with.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> a lot people think that if a fighter suffers a loss or KO they are shot.... or even worse never was good to begin with.


I think a KO definitely can affect a fighter for the worse, though they will never go from elite to shot just like that. There aren't too many examples of fighters recovering to similar levels after brutal KOs. Roberto Duran and Lennox Lewis spring to mind as 2 of the very few who have


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Post by Floyd Mayweather.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 9, 2013)

Never thought I'd see the day that chopping wood would look so epic


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> I think a KO definitely can affect a fighter for the worse, though they will never go from elite to shot just like that. There aren't too many examples of fighters recovering to similar levels after brutal KOs. Roberto Duran and Lennox Lewis spring to mind as 2 of the very few who have


terry norris
john ruiz
chris byrd
tommy morrison
evander holyfield(bowe)
kotsya tszyu

world champion fighters that suffered a ko and came back the same

imo, paqs ko loss has helped him as i believe he will ktfo floyd or get ktfo trying. prior to his ko loss he might not have gone for broke. now there is no reason for him not to


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> terry norris
> john ruiz
> chris byrd
> tommy morrison
> ...


idk, he seemed very careful vs Rios and more careful not to jump into shots ever since Marquez IV. On the contrary, when he goes against Floyd, he may see it as win or bust though and ask himself "What am I saving myself for"?

I always envisioned this fight based off of two scenarios that depends on Pacquiao. Will he get that discouraged look where he gets frustrated after 5 rounds like after Marquez III









or will he get extra aggressive and go for broke like Marquez IV. Even before that fourth fight, I said that if Pacquiao uses this approach, Floyd would end it Hatton style.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> idk, he seemed very careful vs Rios and more careful not to jump into shots ever since Marquez IV. On the contrary, when he goes against Floyd, he may see it as win or bust though and ask himself "What am I saving myself for"?
> 
> I always envisioned this fight based off of two scenarios that depends on Pacquiao. Will he get that discouraged look where he gets frustrated after 5 rounds like after Marquez III
> 
> ...


hes going for broke because both paq and roach know that is the only way that they will win. and many times when you go for broke you either ktfo or get ktfo trying

and im sure that they are more confident than ever after seeing floyd struggle with the b-level marcos maidana. to me those two fights showed that floyd no longer has the confidence to stand in the middle of the ring and take command like he used to.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

longer version

Post by Floyd Mayweather.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> idk, he seemed very careful vs Rios and more careful not to jump into shots ever since Marquez IV. On the contrary, when he goes against Floyd, he may see it as win or bust though and ask himself "What am I saving myself for"?
> 
> I always envisioned this fight based off of two scenarios that depends on Pacquiao. Will he get that discouraged look where he gets frustrated after 5 rounds like after Marquez III
> 
> ...


The only reason he went for broke in Marquez 4 is based on the fact that Marquez did. Marquez could have boxed on the back foot all night but he didn't want to leave it to the judges. Going for broke against Floyd without a jab is going to get him knock the fuck out. Over extending against a guy with great timing, punch variation, and quick feet as well with sharp reflexes. I said it before that its a horrible style matchup for Manny. He will get treated the same way Marquez did against Floyd.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> The only reason he went for broke in Marquez 4 is based on the fact that Marquez did. Marquez could have boxed on the back foot all night but he didn't want to leave it to the judges. Going for broke against Floyd without a jab is going to get him knock the fuck out. Over extending against a guy with great timing, punch variation, and quick feet as well with sharp reflexes. I said it before that its a horrible style matchup for Manny. He will get treated the same way Marquez did against Floyd.


Yep. If Marquez wanted to dictate the pace like he did in fight 3 he couldve. Pacquiao only had the offensive opportunities he had in the 4th fight because Marquez allowed him to

And anyone says the KO didnt affect Pacquiao doesnt know shit about boxing. Pacquiao was wary of feather fisted Tim Bradley


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

I wonder how heavy that bag is.


----------



## light_box (Feb 19, 2015)

both fighters need 1 clear shot to win. hard to tell whose going to get W but I think Floyd never fought a fighter can throw combination like PacMan. He will get hit for sure.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> terry norris
> john ruiz
> chris byrd
> tommy morrison
> ...


I wasn't clear but I didn't mean just a ko, i meant more on the type of brutal KO suffered by Duran against Hearns, Pac against Marquez, etc. I think they are mentally harder to overcome.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> The only reason he went for broke in Marquez 4 is based on the fact that Marquez did. Marquez could have boxed on the back foot all night but he didn't want to leave it to the judges. Going for broke against Floyd without a jab is going to get him knock the fuck out. Over extending against a guy with great timing, punch variation, and quick feet as well with sharp reflexes. _*I said it before that its a horrible style matchup for Manny*_. _*He will get treated the same way Marquez did against Floyd*_.


since you dont want to bet me money(like a typical flomo youre very good at opening your mouth and not your wallet) how about we do a chb lifetime ban bet on this fight?

ill take paq plus 31 points and you take floyd -31 points. thats how many points jmm lost to floyd. either fighter is tko/ko/dq that fighter loses

_*referee: Tony Weeks | judge: Burt A. Clements 120-107 | judge: Dave Moretti 119-108 | judge: Bill Lerch 118-109 
Marquez down once in 2nd round*_

seriously, you have floyd, USADA, PEDS and heredia and ill take paq and VADA. if you cant bet your boy floyd with a body full of PEDS then you have no faith whatsoever in mayweather

put up or shut up


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> since you dont want to bet me money(like a typical flomo youre very good at opening your mouth and not your wallet) how about we do a chb lifetime ban bet on this fight?
> 
> ill take paq plus 31 points and you take floyd -31 points. thats how many points jmm lost to floyd. either fighter is tko/ko/dq that fighter loses
> 
> ...


Why the fuck would a bet a guy I don't even know money? Money that I will never see. Fuck out of here. And look at you with all this PED talk. Lmao. I will lifetime ban bet you on a clear victory. We could easily get a Canelo/Mayweather score card. Winner take all no matter how they win life time ban bet. Unlike you I don't make alt accounts. Those are my terms yard. Take it or leave it.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Why the fuck would a bet a guy I don't even know money? Money that I will never see. Fuck out of here. And look at you with all this PED talk. Lmao. I will lifetime ban bet you on a clear victory. We could easily get a Canelo/Mayweather score card. Winner take all no matter how they win life time ban bet. Unlike you I don't make alt accounts. Those are my terms yard. Take it or leave it.


lmfao so now you go from floyd is going to beat paq the same as he beat jmm(31 points) to him simply winning.

typical flomo. just stfu already with your floyd is going to school manny like he did jmm if you dont want to back it up.

and i suggested that bballchump11 hold the money if he agreed to it. hes not going anywhere


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> lmfao so now you go from floyd is going to beat paq the same as he beat jmm(31 points) to him simply winning.
> 
> typical flomo. just stfu already with your floyd is going to school manny like he did jmm if you dont want to back it up.
> 
> and i suggested that bballchump11 hold the money if he agreed to it. hes not going anywhere


You shut the fuck and I never said anything about score cards in comparison to Marquez. What I am simply saying is that he is going to box Manny from the outside, dominate him on the inside and treat him in the fashion that he did JMM. Simple as that. Floyd wins plain and simple. Now do you want to take the bet or not?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> You shut the fuck and I never said anything about score cards in comparison to Marquez. What I am simply saying is that he is going to box Manny from the outside, dominate him on the inside and treat him in the fashion that he did JMM. Simple as that. Floyd wins plain and simple. Now do you want to take the bet or not?


_*
I guarantee you Floyd ends up throwing more punches than Manny in this fight. Bet your ass this fight looks damn near identical to Mayweather vs Marquez!!*_

you said that you would "bet your ass" that this fight looks damn near identical to Mayweather vs Marquez where jmm lost by 31 points

if the fight is going to look the same then the scores should also be relatively the same, no?

okay, what about roughly half?

how about you give me 16 points?

take the bet or do us all a favor and stfu already with your floyd is going to beat paq as badly as he beat jmm


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> _*
> I guarantee you Floyd ends up throwing more punches than Manny in this fight. Bet your ass this fight looks damn near identical to Mayweather vs Marquez!!*_
> 
> you said that you would "bet your ass" that this fight looks damn near identical to Mayweather vs Marquez where jmm lost by 31 points
> ...


Once again Floyd dominates boxing on the outside and the inside and treats him the same way to a clear victory. You take the bet. Winner take all life time ban bet. Manny wins I am gone. Floyd wins you are gone. Simple as that. Take it or leave it.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Once again Floyd dominates boxing on the outside and the inside and treats him the same way to a clear victory. You take the bet. Winner take all life time ban bet. Manny wins I am gone. Floyd wins you are gone. Simple as that. Take it or leave it.


so your ready to "_*bet your ass*_" that floyd is going to school paq like he did jmm but when it comes down to it you wont even bet your avatar?

sounds to me like your ass isnt worth very much


----------



## tonys333 (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> so your ready to "_*bet your ass*_" that floyd is going to school paq like he did jmm but when it comes down to it you wont even bet your avatar?
> 
> sounds to me like your ass isnt worth very much


I wouldn't keep arguing with him about it he also predicted Rios was going to destroy Pac.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

quincy k said:


> so your ready to "_*bet your ass*_" that floyd is going to school paq like he did jmm but when it comes down to it you wont even bet your avatar?
> 
> sounds to me like your ass isnt worth very much


You taking the bet or not? Bet on the win or stfu.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

tonys333 said:


> I wouldn't keep arguing with him about it he also predicted Rios was going to destroy Pac.


I didn't predict Rios was going to destroy Pac. I went against the norm and went for Rios and was betting on Manny not being the same after that brutal KO. That is why I picked against him and I admit that. Now I am not arguing with quincy and he is the one who always brings up bets in every thread with people. He can take it or leave it. Floyd wins and wins join away.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> You taking the bet or not? Bet on the win or stfu.


did i ever say that paq was going to win let alone some dumfuk comment that paq was going to dominate floyd the way he did cotto?

why do you dumfuk flomos always open your mouths just to get my foot shoved inside of it?

rofl

lmfao


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> did i ever say that paq was going to win let alone some dumfuk comment that paq was going to dominate floyd the way he did cotto?
> 
> why do you dumfuk flomos always open your mouths just to get my foot shoved inside of it?
> 
> ...


Dude are you taking the bet or not. I don't give a shit about score cards or anything else. The only way that I will give you a pass is if there is an accidental head butt and Manny loses on the cards early bc of it. I am picking Floyd to win and putting on a dominating performance the way he did against Marquez. Simple as that. A win is a win. Manny wins I am gone. Floyd wins you are gone. Take it or leave it. You the one going around threads asking people to bet this and that but now you bitch up. I have honored every single bet I have ever made on here, ESB and other sites no matter what. Take it or leave or stfu talking to me. You don't believe Manny will win. You just hoping.


----------



## tonys333 (Jun 5, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> I didn't predict Rios was going to destroy Pac. I went against the norm and went for Rios and was betting on Manny not being the same after that brutal KO. That is why I picked against him and I admit that. Now I am not arguing with quincy and he is the one who always brings up bets in every thread with people. He can take it or leave it. Floyd wins and wins join away.


I think Floyd wins but not as easy as you keep making out Pac fights nothing like JMM so the fight will look nothing like that fight. Pac is small but his style ment he was able to beat bigger fighters he also has a unique style and he will give Floyd problems. I just feel Floyd will adjust an win a close decision.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> I didn't predict Rios was going to destroy Pac. I went against the norm and went for Rios and was betting on Manny not being the same after that brutal KO. That is why I picked against him and I admit that. Now I am not arguing with quincy and he is the one who always brings up bets in every thread with people. He can take it or leave it. Floyd wins and wins join away.


the only people i offer bets to are the ones that continue to make dumfuk comments such as how floyd is going to win 10-2 or 9-3. look at all the fighters that are common opponents and those that have sparred with both guys. almost all of them say its going to be a close fight


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

tonys333 said:


> I think Floyd wins but not as easy as you keep making out Pac fights nothing like JMM so the fight will look nothing like that fight. Pac is small but his style ment he was able to beat bigger fighters he also has a unique style and he will give Floyd problems. I just feel Floyd will adjust an win a close decision.


Let me be clear. I am not comparing Marquez to Manny. Two totally different fighters. Floyd is going to pick Manny off from the outside using his reach, jab, foot work and quickness. Floyd has great lateral movement and is quicker with his feet than anyone that Manny has faced. When Manny closes the distance prepare to see him shoved, tied up and banged on to the body. I always thought it was a bad style matchup for Manny. I could be wrong but its my opinion.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Dude are you taking the bet or not. I don't give a shit about score cards or anything else. The only way that I will give you a pass is if there is an accidental head butt and Manny loses on the cards early bc of it. I am picking Floyd to win and putting on a dominating performance the way he did against Marquez. Simple as that. A win is a win. Manny wins I am gone. Floyd wins you are gone. Take it or leave it. You the one going around threads asking people to bet this and that but now you bitch up. I have honored every single bet I have ever made on here, ESB and other sites no matter what. Take it or leave or stfu talking to me. You don't believe Manny will win. You just hoping.


just do the forum a favor a stfu with your continued trolling about how floyd is going to school paq the same as he did jmm as you obviously dont have faith its going to happen otherwise you would back it up with your avatar and ass.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> the only people i offer bets to are the ones that continue to make dumfuk comments such as how floyd is going to win 10-2 or 9-3. look at all the fighters that are common opponents and those that have sparred with both guys. almost all of them say its going to be a close fight


I don't care what anyone else said or didn't say. I think Floyd is going to dominate Manny. Simple as that. Floyd wins period. I could see him winning 8-4 and possibly 9-3. Hell I had Marquez winning 8-4 in their 3rd fight. Now do you want to take the bet or not? You are the one who talked that shit to me and now you bitching up.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd dominated Canelo and one judge scored it a draw. Maybe scorecards shouldn't be the criteria.

Just sayin.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> just do the forum a favor a stfu with your continued trolling about how floyd is going to school paq the same as he did jmm as you obviously dont have faith its going to happen otherwise you would back it up with your avatar and ass.


Now you are asking for an avatar bet after talking about a life time ban bet. Now you are back peddling. Remember you are the one who started talking to me so don't ask me to stfu and I am not trolling in my thinking that Floyd dominates. I have honored all my bets. Lost one to Relentless and a few others and even kept those avatars longer than what we agreed on. You proposed a life time ban and I countered that with a ban based off the winner and you got hush mouth.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

quincy k said:


> did i ever say that paq was going to win let alone some dumfuk comment that paq was going to dominate floyd the way he did cotto?
> 
> why do you dumfuk flomos always open your mouths just to get my foot shoved inside of it?
> 
> ...


All you've been doing the past few days is being shook about Floyd beating the brakes off the guy you're hoping against hope can pull it off. atsch

You don't want the ban bet, you're just content hoping Pacquaio doesn't get embarrassed, you're completely content with him losing so you can say he gave it a good shot :lol:

Take the ban bet or leave the betting alone.


----------



## tonys333 (Jun 5, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Let me be clear. I am not comparing Marquez to Manny. Two totally different fighters. Floyd is going to pick Manny off from the outside using his reach, jab, foot work and quickness. Floyd has great lateral movement and is quicker with his feet than anyone that Manny has faced. When Manny closes the distance prepare to see him shoved, tied up and banged on to the body. I always thought it was a bad style matchup for Manny. I could be wrong but its my opinion.


That's fair enough an at least you back up your opinion with what you feel is going to happen. Pac also has great lateral movement fires shots from angles an has as fast feet an hands of anyone Floyd has fought as well. I think there both great fighters an they both have the ability to cause each other all kinds of problems I just feel Floyd is a smarter fighter an will be able to adjust.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> All you've been doing the past few days is being shook about Floyd beating the brakes off the guy you're hoping against hope can pull it off. atsch
> 
> You don't want the ban bet, you're just content hoping Pacquaio doesn't get embarrassed, you're completely content with him losing so you can say he gave it a good shot :lol:
> 
> Take the ban bet or leave the betting alone.


about a month ago on this forum @*Trash Bags* asked me who was going to win the fight and i said floyd.

now please, stfu you dumfuk flomo

right now, im 50/50 and wouldnt bet either fighter as there are better fights to bet on

i would post my andre berto bet slips but you flomos might have a heart attack


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Now you are asking for an avatar bet after talking about a life time ban bet. Now you are back peddling. Remember you are the one who started talking to me so don't ask me to stfu and I am not trolling in my thinking that Floyd dominates. I have honored all my bets. Lost one to Relentless and a few others and even kept those avatars longer than what we agreed on. You proposed a life time ban and I countered that with a ban based off the winner and you got hush mouth.


lifetime ban bet

give me paq +16 points

approximately half of what floyd beat jmm by

lmfao honoring an avatar bet. like you get brownie points for that.

just do us all a favor and stfu about how floyd is going to school paq as bad as he did jmm unless you want to back it up


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> lifetime ban bet
> 
> give me paq +16 points
> 
> ...


Fuck are you talking about kid? Stay off the drugs. You bring up Avatar bet and then bitch and talk shit when I say I honored all my avatar bets in the past. You bring up ban bet for life and I stated that I will bet you on the win. No point in going around in circles. I don't care about rounds or non of that shit. I care about the win if we are betting. Take or leave? That simple and remember you are the one who started with me so don't act like I am the problem. Do you take the bet or not?

Some believe Floyd dominates going away and some think it will be a close fight. A win is a win. Take it or leave it?

You all butt hurt and upset bc of my opinion on the fight. Fuck out of here with your emotions. Take it or leave.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Fuck are you talking about kid? Stay off the drugs. You bring up Avatar bet and then bitch and talk shit when I say I honored all my avatar bets in the past. You bring up ban bet for life and I stated that I will bet you on the win. No point in going around in circles. _*I don't care about rounds or non of that shit.*_ I care about the win if we are betting. Take or leave? That simple and remember you are the one who started with me so don't act like I am the problem. Do you take the bet or not?


lmfao you go from floyd is going to beat paq as bad as he did jmm to now that hes just going to win.

youre a clown

a clown flomo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://shots.com/embed/stsi4m8m


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> lmfao you go from floyd is going to beat paq as bad as he did jmm to now that hes just going to win.
> 
> youre a clown
> 
> a clown flomo


I haven't changed anything and now you are trolling. You are going by rounds and I am not. I think Floyd wins going away with Manny needing a KO to win. Just admit that you back peddled after calling me out. Simple solution. You don't even think Manny will win so shut the fuck up.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> I haven't changed anything and now you are trolling. You are going by rounds and I am not. I think Floyd wins going away with Manny needing a KO to win. Just admit that you back peddled after calling me out. Simple solution. You don't even think Manny will win so shut the fuck up.


back peddling?

the whole premise of our argument is that i called you out on your continued and repetitive dumfuk claims that floyd is going to school paq as bad as he did jmm

just stfu, already


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> back peddling?
> 
> the whole premise of our argument is that i called you out on your continued and repetitive dumfuk claims that floyd is going to school paq as bad as he did jmm
> 
> just stfu, already


I don't have an argument. I don't give a fuck about you. You came to me with all that shit talk and nonsense. Floyd won going away with Canelo and yet one judge gave it a draw. Floyd could win going away with one judge giving it a draw as well. Hell Manny could win big with a judge giving it a draw.

You are emotional and name calling among other things and yet you don't think Manny will win? So why are you talking to me when in your heart you think Floyd wins?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

quincy k said:


> about a month ago on this forum @*Trash Bags* asked me who was going to win the fight and i said floyd.
> 
> now please, stfu you dumfuk flomo


What does what you've may or may not have said a month (or more i.e: before the fight was signed?) ago have to do with what I've described your recent posting behavior as?

Like most emotional spastics you're sporadic.

You've been having nervous tantrums for the past few days and its been sad.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

browsing said:


> What does what you've may or may not have said a month (or more i.e: before the fight was signed?) ago have to do with what I've described your recent posting behavior as?
> 
> Like most emotional spastics you're sporadic.
> 
> You've been having nervous tantrums for the past few days and its been sad.


He is upset at me for thinking and believing that Floyd dominates this fight. I haven't said anything different than what I said from day 1 back in 2009/2010 when it comes to this matchup. Then after talking all that shit to me he won't accept the offer bc he thinks floyd will win the fight. SMDH


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Please take this argument elsewhere. This thread is for training clips. Thanks.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Please take this argument elsewhere. This thread is for training clips. Thanks.


My bad Bogo but tell your boy to shut the fuck up bc he is the one who keeps going into threads with the bullshit. I have nothing else to say about it bc he admitted that he think Floyd wins so its done.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

i'm not trying to start an argument with Quincy K about betting again but i do want point out one point about me saying that Floyd winning by a +27 spread handicap is way more ridiculous offer than me trying to offer quincy k for Floyd vs Manny for even money. As he pointed out that Floyd for tko and ko is +700. I said Floyd beating Pac by a -27 spread would be around +1000. 

Just want to point that out lol. I'm closer to the truth Quincy, do you admit it? u was gonna bet me 100 for it!!!


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> What does what you've may or may not have said a month (or more i.e: before the fight was signed?) ago have to do with what I've described your recent posting behavior as?
> 
> Like most emotional spastics you're sporadic.
> 
> You've been having nervous tantrums for the past few days and its been sad.


tantrums?

nervous?

unlike you my life doesnt revolve around a make-believe friend named floyd mayweather so i dont konw why i would be nervous



*Selection**Odds**Stake ($)**Market PNL ($)*Andre Berto (to win)-2302,474.65*1,076.28*Draw (BER/LOP) (to win)+235890.12*-90.12*  Subtotal*986.16* Commission*-11.66* Commission Credit*0.00* Total2,564.78*974.50
*





Bouts 13 March / Berto v Lopez / Match OddsAndre BertoBack4744341562613-Mar-15
07:52 C1.4550.00 1.4522.50















Bouts 13 March / Berto v Lopez / Match OddsAndre BertoBack4744340121413-Mar-15
07:52 C1.45400.00 1.45180.00

yeah, im real nervous about a fight that i plan to have no action on when the bell rings as i hedge out of a +275 into what i believe will be a -150(floyd currently at -188)

just stfu, already


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> i'm not trying to start an argument with Quincy K about betting again but i do want point out one point about me saying that Floyd winning by a +27 spread handicap is way more ridiculous offer than me trying to offer quincy k for Floyd vs Manny for even money. As he pointed out that Floyd for tko and ko is +700. I said Floyd beating Pac by a -27 spread would be around +1000.
> 
> Just want to point that out lol. I'm closer to the truth Quincy, do you admit it? u was gonna bet me 100 for it!!!


what do the odds of a ko have to with a points win?

they are two entirely different bets and with two entirely different means of calculating them

the odds of a tyson win by ko when he was in his prime was virtually the same as for him to win

do you think sportsbooks are dumb and going to give you some big discount like when you ignorantly offered me even money on paq calling me a pussy when it was offered at +275?

please dont respond to my posts


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> what do the odds of a ko have to with a points win?
> 
> they are two entirely different bets and with two entirely different means of calculating them
> 
> ...


i'm just pointing out the fact that the more difficult a task is equal more money which was what we were arguing about several weeks ago but whatever if you don't want to admit that i was closer to reality in setting accurate lines.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> i'm just pointing out the fact that the more difficult a task is equal more money which was what we were arguing about several weeks ago but whatever if you don't want to admit that i was closer to reality in setting accurate lines.


the reality was that you offered me even money on paq, calling me a pussy if i did not accept the bet, when manny was available at +275.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> the reality was that you offered me even money on paq, calling me a pussy if i did not accept the bet, when manny was available at +275.


You remembered wrong. You were trying to con Leon to take a +27 point spread for even money. That is when i offered you even money for Floyd vs Manny. And we went on and on about how you think i'm trying to rip you off and i pointed out that what you are offering is EVEN BIGGER ripoff to our side bet on who is more accurate. I said it would be around +1000 for the spread you were offering and we were going to bet 100 to see who is closer to the truth. If it is over +500 then i win and under +500 u win.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> You remembered wrong. You were trying to con Leon to take a +27 point spread for even money. That is when i offered you even money for Floyd vs Manny. And we went on and on about how you think i'm trying to rip you off and i pointed out that what you are offering is EVEN BIGGER ripoff to our side bet on who is more accurate. I said it would be around +1000 for the spread you were offering and we were going to bet 100 to see who is closer to the truth. If it is over +500 then i win and under +500 u win.


no you remembered wrong. Leon claimed that jmm was going to win 10-2 or 9-3. i offered him an even money bet on the play where there was no current line

you offered me a bet that i take pac at even money when their was a current line of +275, calling me a pussy in the process, all the while with me never once saying that paq was going to win

two entirely different scenarios.

now please, i do not want to interact with a 5'8" 135-pound little boy who claims to be a tough guy and that would kick my azz.

a little guy with a big mouth, and by little i do mean little, here in mexico is dangerous


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> no you remembered wrong. Leon claimed that jmm was going to win 10-2 or 9-3. i offered him an even money bet on the play where there was no current line
> 
> you offered me a bet that i take pac at even money when their was a current line of +275, calling me a pussy in the process, all the while with me never once saying that paq was going to win
> 
> ...


Hey i don't expect you to admit it.
Him saying what he thinks and what he will be willing to bet are two different things. Just like you don't want to be ripped off.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

@Bogotazo Can we have a separate thread for all the betting shit? Gambling is boring; I want to see training posts in the Training Videos thread


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

@quincy k @tliang1000 take your betting posts elsewhere. Not here.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Post by Floyd Mayweather.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1415275438776478


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> @*quincy k* @*tliang1000* take your betting posts elsewhere. Not here.


My bad.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Post by Floyd Mayweather.


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

can't really tell but it appears he's getting faster. then again its still morning in the vid


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

megavolt said:


> can't really tell but it appears he's getting faster. then again its still morning in the vid


He is fast but that doesn't prove anything bc he isn't actually throwing punches. He will be no faster than he normally is.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> about a month ago on this forum @*Trash Bags* asked me who was going to win the fight and i said floyd.
> 
> now please, stfu you dumfuk flomo
> 
> ...


this here's very true. manny's done for. floyd's already looking like the incredible hulk. i just dont see how stink old pacquiao's gonna beat him.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> He is fast but that doesn't prove anything bc he isn't actually throwing punches. He will be no faster than he normally is.


He's clearly throwing punches. That's like saying Floyd won't be any stronger for using a weighted vest or chopping wood. We're all expecting them to get into the best shape humanly possible.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> He's clearly throwing punches. That's like saying Floyd won't be any stronger for using a weighted vest or chopping wood. We're all expecting them to get into the best shape humanly possible.


\

You know what the hell I mean. Do you honestly think he will be any faster than he normally is?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> He's clearly throwing punches. That's like saying Floyd won't be any stronger for using a weighted vest or chopping wood. We're all expecting them to get into the best shape humanly possible.


Let them use their drugs then.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> \
> 
> You know what the hell I mean. Do you honestly think he will be any faster than he normally is?


He might be a bit. Various things about Manny are inconsistent. Floyd looked much quicker in Maidana 2 than most other fights too for example.


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

One thing that was interesting was that people point out that Maidana threw significantly less in the 2nd fight and cite Ariza, whereas Floyd hired Ariza for that fight and *also* threw significantly less


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Dedication (Jun 9, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


>


Lol, interesting seeing Timothy Bradley in this video. Go to 3:19. Mayweather spuds him.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Dedication said:


> Lol, interesting seeing Timothy Bradley in this video. Go to 3:19. Mayweather spuds him.


:smile It's Lanardo Tuner, not Bradley. That video is old. I hate when Elie releases these kind of videos and act like they're new videos.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://shots.com/embed/stsiboh9
TBE


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

I see a lot of people talking about sparring partners and how Roach is bringing in people that fights like Floyd. Floyd doesn't use sparring for that. It's never really about that with Floyd. He spars to get in shape and to see if he 'still has it' Of course there are southpaws in the camp with him but he waits till he's in the ring with you to figure out what you do. He says this time and time again. So, he's not looking for a great imitation at all in camp of Manny, that's what so many people get confused about Floyd as he just wants the good work out. He'll figure out what to do when he's actually in the ring on May 2nd.


----------



## light_box (Feb 19, 2015)

why there is a humor that Floyd is paying PacMan potential sparring partners not to spar!


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

light_box said:


> why there is a humor that Floyd is paying PacMan potential sparring partners not to spar!


Why there is not is better the questioned asked.


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> I see a lot of people talking about sparring partners and how Roach is bringing in people that fights like Floyd. Floyd doesn't use sparring for that. It's never really about that with Floyd. He spars to get in shape and to see if he 'still has it' Of course there are southpaws in the camp with him but he waits till he's in the ring with you to figure out what you do. He says this time and time again. So, he's not looking for a great imitation at all in camp of Manny, that's what so many people get confused about Floyd as he just wants the good work out. He'll figure out what to do when he's actually in the ring on May 2nd.


So he brought Zab and DeMarcus to get in shape? Really? :rofl


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

voodoo5 said:


> So he brought Zab and DeMarcus to get in shape? Really? :rofl


You probably don't know nor care but Floyd spars on his first day of training camp. Zab fights nothing like Manny, why try? Floyd has fought in the amateurs. He's seen southpaws all his life. I can guarantee that all Floyd is working on now is punch placement with his sparring partners. He's not looking for Manny clones. He'll see what the real thing is capable of once he's in the ring. Why do you think that everybody says that if you are going to get to Floyd, you have to do it to you early before he figures you out? As camp comes to a close, it'll ramp up. He just loves to spar. He sparred a day before the weigh-in with Shane. Sparring is his measuring stick for his ability.

His cousin DeJuan Blake mentions that in this interview done about 5 days ago



.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Post by Floyd Mayweather.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Post by Floyd Mayweather.


That's a cool vid


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Oh shit, sparring footage


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Oh shit, sparring footage


oh shit, he looks pretty badass there.

that lead right was beautifull


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=913309762033849


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JohnAnthony said:


> oh shit, he looks pretty badass there.
> 
> that lead right was beautifull


Yeah Floyd doesn't play in sparring, at all.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

JohnAnthony said:


> oh shit, he looks pretty badass there.
> 
> that lead right was beautifull


honestly he looks slow (compared to usual) , but he could be a little winded.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Felt sorry for the guy in there with him, he looked slow and lost - clearly a good replica of what he's getting on May 2nd


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Floyd looks great in that sparring vid. Most telling to me was his reflex to jump back when the sparring partner threw the left and then jumped back in, not instantaneously with the right, his most dominant hand, but with a left to distract him, to use his length and then with a right. Using the left as a blinder/distraction while still scoring points.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> honestly he looks slow (compared to usual) , but he could be a little winded.


Yeah, I heard he's doing eight and nine minute rounds.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

browsing said:


> Yeah, I heard he's doing eight and nine minute rounds.


He's said that himself, not to mention 20oz gloves. He's always done that and he rotates in the sparring partners.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://shots.com/embed/stsidcci


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://shots.com/embed/stsidcci


I know that people can't wait till this fight is over so that they can uninstall his Shots app


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> I know that people can't wait till this fight is over so that they can uninstall his Shots app


lol foreal, it's not like anybody I care about uses it.

and new pic

http://shots.com/embed/stsidoa2


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/0rgg10R3WG/
It looks like Floyd is leaner now and not as bulky


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> > www.themoneyteam.com Filmed by: @jpconnected Follow: @macctmt @bruce_son_tmt @*Money*yaya @*KING*koraun @zion_mayweather @melissiarene @badmedina @*Ric*kibrazil @theharlemhotboy @thatjessilee @lizahernandez23 @ikitchie @icedoutbarber @*Jay*bling @*Jamie*lynn @1_shot @*Leonard*ellerbe @lapistolpete @rmg1 @shots @themoneyteam @bigpat_lv @greg_larosa_tmt @jizzymack @bigchurch71 @brucethedriver @lil_tokyo @ben.shamoon @makinthingshappen @alicialaurenz @courtscornerla @beckiekb[/URL]
> >
> > A video posted by Floyd Mayweather (@floydmayweather) on Mar 25, 2015 at 10:50pm PDT
> 
> ...


Nate is earning his money this go round, Floyd Sr. said that they were going to go for Manny's ribs. That shit looks painful and those gloves look sick.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd Sr is obsessed with punching to Pacquiao's body - Floyd will doubtless follow his own plan in the ring anyway


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

4 am.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 4 am.


He isn't wired right. Then again, most of the great ones aren't


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

My man Floyd want it so bad :nasir that's what I wanted to see.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> Floyd Sr is obsessed with punching to Pacquiao's body - Floyd will doubtless follow his own plan in the ring anyway


has floyd ever dropped anyone with a body shot before


----------



## Dedication (Jun 9, 2013)

browsing said:


> My man Floyd want it so bad :nasir that's what I wanted to see.


This is what I've been saying for so long. I've never seen this kind of intensity and focus from here. Damn, love it!!!


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

JohnAnthony said:


> has floyd ever dropped anyone with a body shot before


Early in his career. A few times with Roberto Apodaca, his first professional fight. That's how I remember it. Later on in his career, I don't remember too many body shots taking someone down.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> Early in his career. A few times with Roberto Apodaca, his first professional fight. That's how I remember it. Later on in his career, I don't remember too many body shots taking someone down.


Mitchell


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Mitchell


He also folded Zab completely in half, which lead immediately to the retaliatory low blow.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 9, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> He also folded Zab completely in half, which lead immediately to the retaliatory low blow.


In the eighth round of the Guerrero fight, Mayweather was punishing him badly to the body. I thought he was gonna be out in the ninth. But May took his foot off the pedal after breaking his hand.


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

browsing said:


> My man Floyd want it so bad that's what I wanted to see.


... something tells me you coulda worded this a lil less homoerotic :lol:


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Oh shit, sparring footage


'move your head, or your opponent will move it for you'


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

megavolt said:


> ... something tells me you coulda worded this a lil less homoerotic :lol:


I was about to say something, but then I realized you're from Southern California, so you don't know any better


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JohnAnthony said:


> has floyd ever dropped anyone with a body shot before


Last guy was Sharmba Mitchell, a southpaw.






The time before that was against Henry Bruseles. He used the jab to the body to break him down all night and the right uppercut. 
This highlight is very entertaining


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Last guy was Sharmba Mitchell, a southpaw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Floyd was such a beast offensively in his prime.


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

browsing said:


> I was about to say something, but then I realized you're from Southern California, so you don't know any better


Socal also houses all the hottest bitches so :deal

you can have your dried up prudes from the midwest or wherever the hell youre from



> My man Floyd want it so bad that's what I wanted to see.


:rofl:rofl


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Manny doing stairs and shit.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1418950505075638


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

direct link



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152988841508113


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> > __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152988841508113
> >
> >
> >
> ...


That got me hype as fuck


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyds speedbag work is pretty intense


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

All the training videos shows more Floyd hitting and Pac Running which is ironic. The bulk of their training is opposite from what they do in the ring :hey


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

megavolt said:


> *Socal *_also houses all the hottest bitches_ so :deal
> 
> you can have your dried up prudes from the midwest or wherever the hell youre from
> 
> :rofl:rofl


Thats anecdotal. Its known for the other thing..
And thats obviously what you're most focused on.:franklin


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> All the training videos shows more Floyd hitting and Pac Running which is ironic. The bulk of their training is opposite from what they do in the ring :hey


All that means is we have an idea what to expect come fight night :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

i mean is no wonder pac is complaining about leg cramps.... you see him always running and running up and down the mountain. And Floyd complaining about hand pains bc he be on them bags and mitts non stop lol.


----------



## el mosquito (May 30, 2013)

easy payday for pacquiao


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

:rofl


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Floyd practicing body shots.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/bo...eather-practices-BIG-body-shots-training.html


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd ain't playin


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd ain't playin


Especially if he is throwing punches while in that water.


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Is it me but does Pac now have a punch-eye? Watch him do the speed bag, its in all the clips


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd ain't playin


I'm afraid for Floyd. Last great boxing champ in the water didn't fare too well.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://shots.com/embed/stsiqoqw



Atlanta said:


> I'm afraid for Floyd. Last great boxing champ in the water didn't fare too well.


:lol: pathetic.


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> I'm afraid for Floyd. Last great boxing champ in the water didn't fare too well.


2:05 "Ladies and gentlemen, Joe Frazier"


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


He swims like a bitch. Can't even kick while rowing with his arms. Shit swimmer is shit swimmer.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


>


Manny in super saiyan mode when he is shadow boxing.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


what's the reasoning behind his grunting while shadow boxing

I know karate foos do it too. Is it a practice he borrowed from eastern martial arts

I can't recall no Mexican or Black guy making grunt noises while shadow boxing


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what's the reasoning behind his grunting while shadow boxing
> 
> I know karate foos do it too. Is it a practice he borrowed from eastern martial arts
> 
> I can't recall no Mexican or Black guy making grunt noises while shadow boxing


allows him to exhale oxygen quicker which allows him to throw faster. That is true though. Usually other fighters just make the shh noise when shadowboxing which is best for speed imo. Grunting is better for power than speed in my experience


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> allows him to exhale oxygen quicker which allows him to throw faster. That is true though. Usually other fighters just make the shh noise when shadowboxing which is best for speed imo. Grunting is better for power than speed in my experience


Who's the black boxer who would say "bop bop bop bop bbop "?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Who's the black boxer who would say "bop bop bop bop bbop "?


you thinking of Yoel Judah lol

28:15 32:25


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Interesting move from Pac. I've seen it done just twice, with mixed results. Floyd is vulnerable just after throwing that right though.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Ashstrodamus said:


> He swims like a bitch. Can't even kick while rowing with his arms. Shit swimmer is shit swimmer.


Your lack of understanding for swimming mechanics is disturbing. Watch this short video please


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what's the reasoning behind his grunting while shadow boxing
> 
> I know karate foos do it too. Is it a practice he borrowed from eastern martial arts
> 
> I can't recall no Mexican or Black guy making grunt noises while shadow boxing


They teach it as proper breathing technique. If you don't breathe properly you'll get winded really fast because of the irregular intake of oxygen.

As to the sound they make, well, you can look to many fighters-

Most American boxers make the "ksss" sound, you can hear Mayweather do it every so often.

I read in an old kung fu booklet once where it specified the opposite - "ssst"

Pacquiao makes all sorts of sounds there was this one video where it sounded like he was demanding the heavy bag to "sing"

Khan makes this "ersh" sound

Alexander and PEDerson make sex noises in the ring

The sound that's made also seems to have a slight effect on the mechanics of the body. Ending with "sss" feels more like its for speed whereas expelling air with a stop (like a t) helps your body keep some rigidity for power.

Its not an end-all thing, technique is far more important but it does provide some insight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://shots.com/embed/stsiw99v


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

edit: Ellie reuploaded it


----------



## Dedication (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Mayweather's gonna be in beast mode come fight night.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Dedication said:


> Mayweather's gonna be in beast mode come fight night.


What did the video say, it's coming up as private when I push play.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


What does he say? The video is private.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> What did the video say, it's coming up as private when I push play.





Rexrapper 1 said:


> What does he say? The video is private.


oh damn, I guess it's because they were talking about doing coke in it :lol:

but they asked Garcia about Mayweather having Ariza on his team and they said that Mikey and everybody else on their team got ripped when Ariza was with them. The main premise of the video was the discuss Mayweather swimming and Garcia said that he used to run for an hour at 7 mph while being in good shape, but one time he swam just 1 lap and his chest was just beating as if he was on cocaine. He said swimming was one of the best exercises you can do for your cardio


----------



## Dedication (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> oh damn, I guess it's because they were talking about doing coke in it :lol:
> 
> but they asked Garcia about Mayweather having Ariza on his team and they said that Mikey and everybody else on their team got ripped when Ariza was with them. The main premise of the video was the discuss Mayweather swimming and Garcia said that he used to run for an hour at 7 mph while being in good shape, but one time he swam just 1 lap and his chest was just beating as if he was on cocaine. He said swimming was one of the best exercises you can do for your cardio


Not only cardio, but the fact that swimming works every proponent of your body. It will work muscles that are rarely use ensuring by fight night Mayweather will be firing on all cylinders. This will by far be the strongest Mayweather we have seen.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Dedication said:


> Not only cardio, but the fact that swimming works every proponent of your body. It will work muscles that are rarely use ensuring by fight night Mayweather will be firing on all cylinders. This will by far be the strongest Mayweather we have seen.


That and its also low impact on your joints. I'm a little bit surprised that more boxers at the championship level don't incorporate swimming.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Is Manny even training?


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

bballchump11;191115
[URL=http://shots.com/embed/stsiw99v said:


> http://shots.com/embed/stsiw99v[/URL]


I feel like ducking to the right is a bad way to go for slipping Pacquaio's left. Against Bradley he adjusted to that very quickly! Also whats with Roger throwing an orthodox jab?

edit: showing the wrong photo on my post, I was commenting on the last one...


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> That and its also low impact on your joints. I'm a little bit surprised that more boxers at the championship level don't incorporate swimming.


The short answer is the benefit received from running transitions into the ring better than it would from the pool.



steviebruno said:


> Is Manny even training?


Yep, his camp is closed to media at the moment.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> I feel like ducking to the right is a bad way to go for slipping Pacquaio's left. Against Bradley he adjusted to that very quickly! Also whats with Roger throwing an orthodox jab?
> 
> edit: showing the wrong photo on my post, I was commenting on the last one...


that is true and I think Floyd will adjust to it. Me and Bogo talked about how Manny has gotten good at timing his opponent's head movement as they duck


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

From his instagram. 
I'm at this place everyday:

SubZero Recovery
702-720-3818
5031 Wagon Trail Ave. #110
Las Vegas, NV 89118

Thank you @courtscornerLA

Follow: @courtscornerLA
Follow: @SubZeroRecovery
Follow: @DavidLLevi

The Cryotherapy Chamber is a cold sauna used to help rejuvenate the body and promotes overall health. Great for EVERYBODY to help speed muscle recovery, decrease inflammation, and muscle soreness after a workout. For 1-3 minutes in the chamber at -200 degrees, you will feel instant energy and less pain all over your body.

Courtney Watson MS, ATC, PES
Sports Medicine Specialist & Consultant 
@courtscornerLA


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> From his instagram.
> I'm at this place everyday:
> 
> SubZero Recovery
> ...


Whoever is producing the videos for Mayweather should have been the ones doing everything for the promotion of this fight. Showtime and HBO has the most fucked up promotion I have ever seen for a major fight. Have you seen the official commercial for the fight? Smh.


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Goddamn, first the hyperbaric time chamber with Marquez and now cryotherapy? I guess nanomachines/cybernetics are next


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Whoever is producing the videos for Mayweather should have been the ones doing everything for the promotion of this fight. Showtime and HBO has the most fucked up promotion I have ever seen for a major fight. Have you seen the official commercial for the fight? Smh.


foreal, I'm not surprised the commercial is so crappy because it's always bad. The videos Floyd's people come up with are nice like the Katie Couric one

They had a commercial on the CBS card last Saturday that was really good though


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://shots.com/embed/stsiymte


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pacquiao skips sparring for the 2nd day in a row

http://www.boxingscene.com/manny-pa...-89551?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Pacquiao skips sparring for the 2nd day in a row
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/manny-pa...-89551?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


Roach said he would lose Manny for 3 days if he gave blood. Lol.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Roach said he would lose Manny for 3 days if he gave blood. Lol.


:lol: that'll be a nice little excuse for them. "The blood tests weakened Manny!"


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> From his instagram.
> I'm at this place everyday:
> 
> SubZero Recovery
> ...


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

Looks like Floyd's still eating junk food during training camp. He obviously knows what he's doing. If it isn't broken, don't fix it. But I'm just wondering if, for once, he eliminated junk food...would he be in even better shape? For the toughest fight of his career, little things like cutting off candy and soda consumption could make a difference.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

coldfire said:


>


HBO still does it best. It's too bad there was no 24/7 or face-off.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

gyllespie said:


> Looks like Floyd's still eating junk food during training camp. He obviously knows what he's doing. If it isn't broken, don't fix it. But I'm just wondering if, for once, he eliminated junk food...would he be in even better shape? For the toughest fight of his career, little things like cutting off candy and soda consumption could make a difference.


Where do you have it Floyd is eating 'junk food'?


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> HBO still does it best. It's too bad there was no 24/7 or face-off.


You can thank HBO for that. During negotiations they required no All Access or 24/7. What a mistake


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

browsing said:


> Your lack of understanding for swimming mechanics is disturbing. Watch this short video please


Floyd definitely isn't doing 'total immersion' in that vid



bballchump11 said:


> oh damn, I guess it's because they were talking about doing coke in it :lol:
> 
> but they asked Garcia about Mayweather having Ariza on his team and they said that Mikey and everybody else on their team got ripped when Ariza was with them. The main premise of the video was the discuss Mayweather swimming and Garcia said that he used to run for an hour at 7 mph while being in good shape, but one time he swam just 1 lap and his chest was just beating as if he was on cocaine. He said swimming was one of the best exercises you can do for your cardio


It's not as good as running or rowing, he better not neglect his roadwork. Swimming is hard for most people because they don't have the technique for it and they can't breath properly with your head under water if you don't have the technique to breath out under water etc


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1423012064669482


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Gotta love Mayweathers random lifestyle :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

We'll be getting a lot of footage from the media workout soon


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

entire media workout here


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

they're working on cutting off the ring @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


here's a "cool" article on the cryosauna

http://www.si.com/boxing/2015/04/16/floyd-mayweather-manny-pacquiao-training-cryosauana-david-levi


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Uncle Roger is on one here, lol.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Manny finally training

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=12727165&ex_cid=sportscenterFB


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/1yhKxlud3q/

Pac lookin almost like the mini Fab4 days


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


looks thicker and bigger than Floyd

won't be surprised if emmanuel outweighs Floyd on fight night by a pound or two


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> looks thicker and bigger than Floyd
> 
> won't be surprised if emmanuel outweighs Floyd on fight night by a pound or two


Justin Fortune said he wants Pacquiao to weigh exactly 150 on fight night


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


Pac looks ripped.


----------



## smoothcrim (Feb 28, 2015)

Cant wait to see this stupid , show boating mofo get ko in a weeks time.

Does anyone even watch or listen to what uncle roger says? He doesnt even speak english and has about 3 brain cells left. Stupid runs deep in the mayweather family.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

This is the best Manny Pacquiao in shape ive seen.


----------



## smoothcrim (Feb 28, 2015)

After going life and death with Maidana in the first fight and needing to have Bayless protect him in the second what do u think Pac is gonna do to him?

Mayweather will be walking in to a tornado, this aint no second rate slugger from Argentina, pac is the best.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

smoothcrim said:


> After going life and death with Maidana in the first fight and needing to have Bayless protect him in the second what do u think Pac is gonna do to him?
> 
> Mayweather will be walking in to a tornado, this aint no second rate slugger from Argentina, pac is the best.


Your ass isn't going to be here after May 2nd.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://sports.tempo.com.ph/2015/04/26/pacman-is-100-percent-ready/


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Both guys look to be in phenomenal shape. Ages 38 and 36. Unreal.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mayweather and Mariah Carey










http://shots.com/embed/stsjpxct


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


>


that looks like a fiesta.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


The one thing I don't like about his regiment is Roger being involved on the pads. Roger looked slow and out of it at the media day training. Figured Senior or one of the other guys would have taken over.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> The one thing I don't like about his regiment is Roger being involved on the pads. Roger looked slow and out of it at the media day training. Figured Senior or one of the other guys would have taken over.


Not a big deal IMO because that part is for show. Yes, it keep sthe muscle memory going and surely has some benefit for Floyd, but that's not making or breaking anything and Floyd isn't the type to just throw him in the shadows just because he changed his main role i.e. as he did with Rafael Garcia


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dillyyo said:


> Not a big deal IMO because that part is for show. Yes, it keep sthe muscle memory going and surely has some benefit for Floyd, but that's not making or breaking anything and Floyd isn't the type to just throw him in the shadows just because he changed his main role i.e. as he did with Rafael Garcia


People need to stop saying that.

It's not just for show, its a part of his regimen, even if the media day workout's pad routine isn't the optimized workout it's still a part of the regimen.

The point is is that Roger does indeed look debilitated and shot during pad routine and Floyd needs the best out of himself and everyone else in this camp. I agree with Atlanta.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

browsing said:


> People need to stop saying that.
> 
> It's not just for show, its a part of his regimen, even if the media day workout's pad routine isn't the optimized workout it's still a part of the regimen.
> 
> The point is is that Roger does indeed look debilitated and shot during pad routine and Floyd needs the best out of himself and everyone else in this camp. I agree with Atlanta.


Maybe I was unclear, but I never said it wasn't part of his regimen. It's just the part that all get to see and he likely does mitt work with Sr. to, just off camera.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> The one thing I don't like about his regiment is Roger being involved on the pads. Roger looked slow and out of it at the media day training. Figured Senior or one of the other guys would have taken over.


Manny trains with an old man with parkinsons disease and pac appears to be in great shape. I don't think it matters too much. Besides, floyd's been training long enough to know where he should be both mentally and physically. Anything less would result in making necessary changes. He seems like a perfectionist and not the kind of guy who settles for less.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

gyllespie said:


> Manny trains with an old man with parkinsons disease and pac appears to be in great shape. I don't think it matters too much. Besides, floyd's been training long enough to know where he should be both mentally and physically. Anything less would result in making necessary changes. He seems like a perfectionist and not the kind of guy who settles for less.


But the function of those pieces are intrinsically different as are how their ailments affect their ability to perform.

Roger running the mitts in a dull fashion is entirely different than Roach walking in a vest, posturing and letting Manny run his punches.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

browsing said:


> But the function of those pieces are intrinsically different as are how their ailments affect their ability to perform.
> 
> Roger running the mitts in a dull fashion is entirely different than Roach walking in a vest, posturing and letting Manny run his punches.


If I'm not mistaken Manny works the mitts with Roach as well. Roach also tries to simulate Floyd's movement by moving around the ring as fast as he can (which isn't very fast at all). It's probably not any more or less effective than Roger's mitt work with Floyd.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

lol yeah Roger is shot


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

There's been zero footage of manny pac this camp.

Any thoughts on why.

Only footage is shadow boxing, press ups and light jogging.

Impossible to tell anything from what's been shown


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JohnAnthony said:


> There's been zero footage of manny pac this camp.
> 
> Any thoughts on why.
> 
> ...


Roach definitely wants to be secretive.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Looks like Rocky training for his first fight with Clubber Lang.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Roach definitely wants to be secretive.


i know they are literally showing nothing. barely any padwork or hitting the bag even.

amir Khan reckons he heard from someone at the wild card that he's also struggling with a couple of sparring partners.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

JohnAnthony said:


> i know they are literally showing nothing. barely any padwork or hitting the bag even.
> 
> amir Khan reckons he heard from someone at the wild card that he's also struggling with a couple of sparring partners.


Where did Khan say this at?


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> Where did Khan say this at?


http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2015/apr/25/amir-khan-floyd-mayweather-las-vegas


----------



## boxing1 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

JohnAnthony said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2015/apr/25/amir-khan-floyd-mayweather-las-vegas


Thanks, I appreciate that. :smile


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


why it look like everyone became a buff guy for this fight


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> why it look like everyone became a buff guy for this fight


well maybe the fact that they're late 30s where their skin aint so supple anymore = looks more cut


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


last session

what about your fav Floyd. don't he still spar up until the day of the fight


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> last session
> 
> what about your fav Floyd. don't he still spar up until the day of the fight


He sparred after the Mosley weigh-in. Floyd is a nutty perfectionist.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> He sparred after the Mosley weigh-in. Floyd is a nutty perfectionist.


tremendous belief in his abilities if true

He's willing to stomach the risk of an injury that close to a fight


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pac looks pretty amped in that last one.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


It's a mixture of pressure and boxing (when he turns the pressure off)

It was smart of them to also train for some boxing. Fact is Floyd is a smart azz mofo. He'll inevitably box you. Will you be able to competitively box with him


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

smoothcrim said:


> After going life and death with Maidana in the first fight and needing to have Bayless protect him in the second what do u think Pac is gonna do to him?
> 
> Mayweather will be walking in to a tornado, this aint no second rate slugger from Argentina, pac is the best.


That second rate slugger did better than Pacquiao did.

#TBE #48-0 #PactardsNightmare


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

coldfire said:


>


:lol:

What happened to all this speed and burst action?!

None of that crap didn't even translate over into the fight, no bouncing, no burst, all of it completely nullified by Floyd.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

browsing said:


> :lol:
> 
> What happened to all this speed and burst action?!
> 
> None of that crap didn't even translate over into the fight, no bouncing, no burst, all of it completely nullified by Floyd.


THE JAB!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Besides his failure to be able to utilize his foot movement he didn't do that move not once throughout the fight.


----------

